# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  An alle,die jetzt Physikum schreiben:Wie lufts mit dem Lernen bei Euch?

## sinnlich

Hi-
bin schon dabei und hab noch gar keine Vorstellung, wie es werden wird.
Ist mein zweiter Versuch, da ich im letzten Semester nur drei Wochen zum Lernen hatte! Habe allerdings das Mndliche schon bestanden!
Im Moment lerne ich im Exakt und kreutze am darauf fogenden Tag.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  
Wie siehts bei Euch aus?
Was lernt Ihr und wie lufts?
Viel Glck-wir rockens schon!   ::-stud:

----------


## kleinerMedicus21

Hey,

ja,bin auch zum zweiten Mal dabei....mndliches is schon eingesackt,naja beim schriftlichen warens halt so vier P zu wenig....  :Keks:  

Im Moment versuch ich mich durch Physiologie zu schlagen, lerne da aus dem Taschenatlas und kreuze nebenher.Grundfcher sind schon fertig, allerdings ist Physik noch nedd gekreuzt.Ist aber auch ein Fach mit dem ich auf ansoluten Kriegsfu stehe,daher wre es auch ziemliche zeitverschwendung sich da reinzuhngen...gibt wichtigere Fcher...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Ab nchster Woche gehts dann mit BC ausm Intensivkurs weiter,fahre eigentlich ganz gut damit.Das Physikum exakt mag ich persnlich nicht so gerne, zuwenig Bilder und der Schreibstil ist nicht so meiner...
Ansonsten hab ich mir nochmal die neue SR  + CD zugelegt, kreuzen bis zum tot umfallen ist angesagt.Und fr den groben berflug hab ich Fakten 1.rztliche Prfung,ist denk ich mal zur Wiederholung gar nicht schlecht oder zum fix was nachschauen.
Anatomie wollte ich mal mit der Dualen Reihe antesten,ansonsten greife ich auch da auf die Taschenatlanten zurck.
Hin und wieder kommt zwar mal so ein Anflug von....so viel zu tun hofefntlich schaff ich das...aber der lsst sich auch ganz schnell wieder beheben....spazierengehen und Pausen helfen gegen so was ungemein.Ein Lernplan (nicht zu starr) hilft da auch gut.
Orientiere mich von der Planung her grob an dem Plan aus der Viamedici.  :Friedenstaube:  
Mal sehen,was das alles so wird.Hoffe diesesmal ist es nicht ganz so Neuro-lastig.Aber wird schon schief gehen,haben schon so viele vor uns gepackt!!!

We'll rock the IMPP!  ::-dance:   :Top:

----------


## SynC

Hey,
schn das es bei euch gut luft. Ich habe bisher Anatomie bis auf Hals und Neuro fertig gemacht und gekreuzt. Dazu Physio parallel zum Semester (muss ich aber alles wiederholen - vergess ich zu schnell *g*). Jetzt bin ich an Psycho dran. Biochemie, Physik und Chemie mssen noch komplett gemacht werden. Dazu kommt noch Physio-Wiederholung. Ich glaub das schaff ich nie   ::-oopss:  
Bin schon am berlegen aufzuschieben, auch wenn mir alle davon abraten.

----------


## roger rekless

Ich hab das schriftliche geschafft, aber mndlich durchgesegelt... ohmann, hoffentlich habe ich diesmal mehr Glck bei den Prfern. Im mndlichen kann man sich nicht so Lcken wie im schriftlichen Teil erlauben. Da kanns einen dann eiskalt erwischen. Hab jetzt schon gut Bammel =(

----------


## catgut

Hilfe, ihr seid ja alle schon so weit!
Ich grad mal die Grundlagen BC und Anatomie hinter mir, fang dann mal mit Physio an. Kreuzen werden wir wohl verstrkt 4 Wochen vorher. Davor Grundlagentraining. Es ist ja schon erschreckend, was man so alles verdrngen kann an Stoffmassen.

----------


## SynC

Du bist raus?  :dagegen:

----------


## roger rekless

> Meint ihr mit dem Kreuzergebnissen das Kreuzen nach Themen in der Schwarzen Reihe oder jeweils im ganzen Physikum auf der Mediscript CD? Wenn letzteres: Meint ihr ein aufgehobenes aktuelles Physikum, dessen Fragen euch in der Schwarzen Reihe noch nicht direkt begegnet sind oder ein "lteres" (also vor 2006), sodass ihr schon einen Teil der Fragen vorher gesehen habt?


ich hab grundstzlich die fragen nach themen gekreuzt. also z.b. alle fragen zum herz usw. dabei hab ichs aber so eingestellt, dass die fragen von den letzten 4 oder 5 examina NICHT mit in den pool geflossen sind. so konnte ich am ende noch mal 4 oder 5 ganze physika kreuzen, ohne dass da fragen bei waren die ich schon hatte.

----------


## Skalpella

> Meint ihr mit dem Kreuzergebnissen das Kreuzen nach Themen in der Schwarzen Reihe oder jeweils im ganzen Physikum auf der Mediscript CD? Wenn letzteres: Meint ihr ein aufgehobenes aktuelles Physikum, dessen Fragen euch in der Schwarzen Reihe noch nicht direkt begegnet sind oder ein "lteres" (also vor 2006), sodass ihr schon einen Teil der Fragen vorher gesehen habt?


Insgesamtergebnis, das auf der CD angezeigt wurde. Das heit Querschnitt durch alle Physika, die ich gekreuzt hatte. Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich halt manche Fcher richtig gut ben konnte und die schlechten Fcher weniger gekreuzt habe...  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich empfehle dringend, auch das letzte Physikum zu kreuzen, also Herbst 2006. Mir hat das ca. 30 Punkte gebracht  :Top:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> dabei hab ichs aber so eingestellt, dass die fragen von den letzten 4 oder 5 examina NICHT mit in den pool geflossen sind. so konnte ich am ende noch mal 4 oder 5 ganze physika kreuzen, ohne dass da fragen bei waren die ich schon hatte.


Ich hebe mir auch die letzten 4 Physika auf. Meine CD geht nur bis 08/2004. Ich kaufe mir im februar die neue CD und kreuze dann unter Prfungsbedingungen mal die fehlenden Physika.
Ansonsten habe ich Physio als Ganzes gekreuzt ( also ca. 60 Fragen pro Physikum ). Anatomie ist fr mich stures Fakten lernen, da kreuze ich dann auch nach Themen sortiert, ber Biochemie habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Meine Kreuzergebnisse sind irgendwie auch nicht so berauschend. Zur Zeit denke ich mir jeden Morgen und jeden Abend. ob ich mich vielleicht doch besser abmelden sollte.
Frustrierend alles !

----------


## roger rekless

wenns der erste versuch ist, dann wrd ich micht nicht abmelden (geht das bei der neuen AO eigentlich? oder haste noch was nachzureichen?). dann probiers mal einfach, blind in den himmel schiessen =)

hab ich auch so gemacht letztes semester, hab nur 3 wochen zeit gehabt (hatte privat vorher ne menge probleme), aber habs dann mal probiert, und immerhin hab ich schriflich bestanden. also kopf hoch!

----------


## Flauscheding

... ich mu jetzt mal nhlen: Ich bin so unglaublich faul, dass es mich selbst schon annervt   :dagegen:  . Dachte zwar, dass mich die reine Panik an den Schreibtisch treibt, aber bisher Pustekuchen   :Nixweiss:  .
Was macht ihr um euch zu motivieren ?

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> ach ja, das wre schn....aber du kennst mich nicht.
> fr die biochemieklausur habe ich mich so ziemlich auf die relativ konkreten tips der gerchtekche beschrnkt, und fr physio blo altklausuren gekreuzt.
> denke es hat gereicht, aber in sachen physikumspensum ist das wohl so wie ein lidschlag im anbetracht der ewigkeit.


du sprichst mir aus meiner nicht vorhandenden seele...

in der vorklinik immer so durchgemogelt, lieber ne altklausur mehr gelernt, als
ins lehrbuch geguckt. es lieber mit 60 - 65% an punkten in den klausuren 
spannend gemacht, als mit 80% richtig und langeweile bis zur korrektur.  

meine motivation: "blo nicht diese ganze schice noch mal, wenn man durchfllt." 

aber es ist schn zu sehen, wie andere sich auch an den schreibtisch
zwingen. bin ich nicht der einzige faule physikumssack 


in diesem sinne

----------


## sinnlich

Und ich bin wahnsinnig Kreuz-faul. Vor allem die ganzen Kommentare zu lesen, das turnt so dermassen ab....  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Du bist raus?


Ist so, wichtige BC-Klausur nicht bestanden. Damit bin ich dann raus.....

----------


## sinnlich

@ Hoppla
tut mir leid! Aber-hrt sich vielleicht seltsam an: Dir wurde die Entscheidung genommen und Du hast dadurch lnger Zeit.
Bei und liegt die Entscheidung bei uns: du weisst, was das heisst und was ich meine!
Beim nchsten Mal rockst Du ab!!!
PS: hast Du knapp nicht bestanden? Denn falls ja: gibt es keine Mglichkeit da Punkte zu fischen?
Lass den Kopf nicht hngen-alles hat seinen Sinn!
Ausserdem:
Punkt 1.) Ich will in die Klinik!
Remember?

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

@ sinnlich: so einfach es klingt, lies einfach nicht den gesamten
kommentar, sondern nur das, was das IMPP will, das du die frage 
und den zusammenhang mit der antwort verstehst.
(auf was will das impp mit dieser frage jetzt abzielen?)

der ganze kommentar ist nur ballaststoff frs gehirn. 
und durch die tight-junctions der endothelzellen
kommt der sowieso nicht im gehirn an.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Bld, dass wir nur 3 IMPP-Fragen von insgesamt 40 hatten. Ich htte soooooo geil bestanden!!!!!! Aber hat nich sollen sein..... 

Ich bin jedenfalls nicht scharf drauf, NOCH ein Semester dranzuhngen. Ich hab die Schnauze voll von der Vorklinik!!!! Verdammt, ich KANN den Stoff, bin nur zu bld zum Klausuren schreiben

----------


## sinnlich

@ Jeckyll
Du hast Recht- aber irgendwie ist es ein Zwangsverhalten, die Kommentare doch zu lesen!
Man hofft ja dann doch irgendwie auf Gap-Junctions!
Aber an sich finde ich das Kreuzen hohl und stupide. Anstrengend und mhselig! Ich brauch auch irrsinnig lange...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich kann fr meinen Teil behaupten, dass ich echt nur den wichtigen Kommentar lese: nmlich den zur richtigen Antwort! Alles andere ist fr mich dann irrelevant. Denn auf DAS wollen diese Prfungsmenschen hinaus. Wie gesagt, beim Kreuzen war ich echt erfolgreich: 80 - 90 % in Biochemie!!!!!!!!! Und dann Klausur nicht bestehen.... sowas kotzt echt an  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Meuli

*mal fr die Daisy mitkotzt*
und schn dran denken: ich fall jetzt ziemlich sicher durch, und im Sommer knnen wir dann noch mal gemeinsam kotzen  :Grinnnss!: 

(wenns nmlich einen Wettbewerb gibt, wer hier am faulsten ist, dann bin ich da ganz vorne mit dabei  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

nimm die cd, ich find kreuzen mit der schwarzen auch total bescheiden.

ich hab mir das physikum h2006 angeguckt. ich wollte es auch nicht glauben,
aber es gibt wirklich stoff der sich sozusagen im focus des impp "hlt"

also zwischen 2002bis 2004 waren fragen zu gramnegativen bakterien 
"total angesagt" und ab F2005 wurden sie von fragen zu grampositiven
bakterien abgelst. (nur ein beispiel)

so das man gramnegative zur vorbereitung tendenziell weniger lernen sollte,
als zu grampositiven, weil "sie beim impp nicht so in mode sind"

mit der strategie deckt man nicht alles ab, weil auch fragen und themen
von z.b vor 2000 ab und zu mal wieder "hervorgeholt" werden,

 ich z.b. lern lieber die physika ab F2000 sicher, als alle physika auf der
cd.

denn in der hoffnung das das impp mal wieder ne altfrage von 1997 hervorkramt und ich die dann kann, weil ich dieses physikum auch gekreuzt habe ist mir zu ungewi. da mach ich lieber 3 punkte weniger im physikum,
aber die verwirrung durch noch eine grere datenflut ist mir zu gro.

und so klassiker wie "was wird in der zona fasciculata gebildet" 
die sind sowieso bein physika 2000 bis 2006 dabei.

die schwarze reihe sucht halt fragen heraus um ALLES abzudecken, und darin
besteht vermutlich ihr nachteil, weil der student dann dazu verleitet wird
auch alles an wissen in sich hineinzusaugen und den ganzen kommentar zu lesen, und es fllt mehr wissen an, was zu lernen ist, was natrlich der bersicht schadet. was interessiert mich die frage aus h1986 nur
weil ich dadurch ein besonders lckenloses wissen erlange.

Somit wird dem "was ist gerade angesagt beim impp"-effekt
schlecht rechnung getragen

der einzige gravierende nachteil der cd: die schwarze reihe gewichtet 
mit ihren ausrufezeichen und schwarzen quadraten fragen.

bei der cd lernt man auch quatschfragen mit, deren informationsgehalt
und relevanz gegen null geht, einfach weil sie im physikum z.b. 2003 vorkamen

mfg

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Na, diese Drecksfragen, die man schon jaulen kann, kannste doch dann aussortieren  :hmmm...:

----------


## roger rekless

mal ne kleine bertragung von bukowski (bzw aus dem drehbuch von faktotum, is ja auch egal), auch auf den riesenBERG "physikum" beziehbar:

Wenn du's versuchen willst, geh bis zum Ende. [...] Oder fang garnicht erst an. Alles [...] ist eine Belastungsprobe fr deinen Willen, das durchzustehen. Und du wirst es durchstehen, trotz Ablehnung und Widrigkeiten. Und es wird besser sein als alles, was du dir vorstellen kannst. Wenn du's versuchen willst, geh bis zum Ende. Nichts anderes kommt dem gleich. Du wirst allein sein, mit den Gttern, und die Nchte werden in Flammen stehen. Du wirst das Leben bis zum schieren Lachen treiben. *Es ist der einzige Kampf, den es sich lohnt zu kmpfen.* 

Und bevor ihr fragt: JA, ich habe einen sitzen =)




> (wenns nmlich einen Wettbewerb gibt, wer hier am faulsten ist, dann bin ich da ganz vorne mit dabei


Tjaaaaa... ich bin einer der faulsten Scke in Wuppertal, Bonn und Umgebung. Womit ich unter den faulsten Scken weltweit einen der vorderen Pltze einnehmen wrde =)

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> wenns nmlich einen Wettbewerb gibt, wer hier am faulsten ist, dann bin ich da ganz vorne mit dabei


Ich bewerbe mich auch mal um die Krone !
Ich hinke meinem, in einer Phase der Euphorie und des Grenwahns, erstellten Lernplan so was von hinterher ... meine Taktik habe ich bisher unzhlige Male ber den Haufen geworfen und ich schaffe tglich nicht mal ein Drittel dessen, was ich mir eigentlich vorgenommen hatte. Langsam wird das Eis wirklich dnn !
Alle anderen Dinge sind viel spannender. Selbst aufrumen und hnliche Dinge gewinnen an Reiz  :Grinnnss!:    ... ich brauche einfach das panische Gefhl im Nacken, und das hat sich leider noch nicht eingestellt.

@roger

Danke fr die aufmunternden Wort   :Grinnnss!:   ich werde wohl auf jeden Fall teilnehmen, obwohl die Zweifel immer wieder an mir nagen.

Wir mssen einfach durchhalten !

----------


## catgut

> Ich bin jedenfalls nicht scharf drauf, NOCH ein Semester dranzuhngen. Ich hab die Schnauze voll von der Vorklinik!!!! Verdammt, ich KANN den Stoff, bin nur zu bld zum Klausuren schreiben


Genau das habe ich vor den letzten vier BC-Klausuren auch immer gesagt (auch die Leute in meinem Umfeld, das motiviert dann ein wenig). Deswegen htte ich ja so gerne eine mndliche Prfung gehabt, ich hatte nur mit den Fragen des Prof ein Problem.
Kopf hoch, ich kenne das Gefhl sehr sehr gut. Manchmal muss man einfach Glck haben und das hngt nicht nur auf eine Seite (hat meine Oma immer gesagt). 
Abgesehen davon, wenn ich jetzt nicht bestehe, knnen wir uns im Sommer wieder gegenseitig motivieren...
 :bhh:

----------


## mediAnn

> Ich hinke meinem, in einer Phase der Euphorie und des Grenwahns, erstellten Lernplan so was von hinterher ... meine Taktik habe ich bisher unzhlige Male ber den Haufen geworfen und ich schaffe tglich nicht mal ein Drittel dessen, was ich mir eigentlich vorgenommen hatte. Langsam wird das Eis wirklich dnn !
> Alle anderen Dinge sind viel spannender. Selbst aufrumen und hnliche Dinge gewinnen an Reiz    ... ich brauche einfach das panische Gefhl im Nacken, und das hat sich leider noch nicht eingestellt.


Hallo,
genauso ging es mir vor nem halben Jahr. Hab im Endeffekt dann 3 Wochen vorher so richtig erst angefangen, weil da dann die Panik eingesetzt hat. Ich hab nur die Physikas ab 2000 von der CD gekreuzt und mal paar Kommentare dazu gelesen. Hat frs Schriftliche leicht gereicht, leider frs Mndliche nicht. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wieviel Informationen euer Gehirn in so kurzer Zeit abspeichern kann. 
Also, das wird schon......keine Sorge! Und immer schn das Leben nebenher ned vergessen! Mu auch sein!
Gru Annika

----------


## Flauscheding

Na, das motiviert doch ein wenig   :Grinnnss!:  . Werde auch in jedem Falle antreten und alles machen was geht. Bin ja eh ein Stresslerner, wundere mich allerdings, dass ich irgendwie doch noch ziemlich relaxed bin.
Dieses wie-lerne-ich-am-sinnvollsten und womit-fange -ich-am-besten-an habe ich auch ber den Haufen geworfen. Das verbraucht zuviel Zeit, jetzt setze mache ich einfach, schn eins nach dem anderen ( wenn cih nciht faul in der Gegend rumschlunze ). Irgendwie packen wir das schon.

Daisy, das tut mir fr dich echt Leid. Bei uns werden in solchen Fllen mndl. Prfungen angeboten, damit man doch noch ins Fsikum gehen kann. Frag doch bei euch mal nach, vielleicht sind sie ja lieb und geben dir noch eine Chance ?!

----------


## constanzec

> du sprichst mir aus meiner nicht vorhandenden seele...
> 
> in der vorklinik immer so durchgemogelt, lieber ne altklausur mehr gelernt, als
> ins lehrbuch geguckt. es lieber mit 60 - 65% an punkten in den klausuren 
> spannend gemacht, als mit 80% richtig und langeweile bis zur korrektur.  
> 
> meine motivation: "blo nicht diese ganze schice noch mal, wenn man durchfllt." 
> 
> aber es ist schn zu sehen, wie andere sich auch an den schreibtisch
> ...


puhh, allein der gedanke daran, den ganzen mist nochmal zu machen versetzt mich schon in blanke panik,bevor ich berhaupt angefangen habe .  :Oh nee...:  
....is' ne gute motivationsstrategie; werd dann heut mal anfangen bewegungsapparat zu lernen und so......obwohl heute samstag ist!!
gre,c

----------


## constanzec

...ach ja, und noch ne frage:
hat jemand von euch schon mal nen kurs bei medilearn in marburg gemacht?
bringt's was? 
spiele mit dem gedanken mir noch auf den letzten drcker einen kompaktkurs anzutun.....
gre, c

----------


## SynC

Ach das ist ja echt bld Hoppla-Daisy! Gibt es bei euch wirklich nicht eine mndliche Prfung fr diejenigen, die noch gerne zum Physikum antreten wrden?
Ich meine das ist doch ne Schande, wenn du gerade in BCH so abrockst beim kreuzen - dann sollen sie dich geflligst durchlassen   :Meine Meinung:  
Andererseits - ein ganzes Semester zur Vorbereitung...dann drfte ja nix mehr schieflaufen ;)

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

macht mal nicht so ne panik, sind noch ber 7 wochen zeit....
das MU reichen   :bhh: 



will ja auch keine zwei machen, dann knnte ich mich ja bei meinen
kommilitonen nicht mehr blicken lassen

----------


## sinnlich

Ich bin schon total raus aus meinem Pensum. Es ist zum Verzweifeln!
Ich bin einfach viel zu langsam.
Ich will es schaffen!!!
Wie kreuzt Ihr eigentlich beim ersten Durchlauf-wenn ich fragen darf? (Achtung: hier ist wirklich der ERSTE Durchlauf gemeint, nicht der achzigste).
Und wenn Ihr antwortet, so seid bitte ehrlich...
Heute ist brigens wieder einer der verdammten Tage, wo ich null Motivation aufbringen kann und sehr sehr zgerlich vorankomme und dadurch sich mein Pensum immer weiter verabschiedet...

----------


## mediman79

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

ich kann euch alle echt gut verstehen. Bin auch total langsam beim kreuzen. Ich denke aber, dass es auf das gleiche rauskommt, ob man lieber alles schnell kreuzt und nichts verstanden hat oder lieber sich mehr Zeit nimmt und dann auch auf andere Fragen bertragen kann! 

Die schwarze Reihe ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber es dauert sicher etwas lnger zum kreuzen. Keine Statistik der eigenen Lernleistung, aber ein super Vorteil ist, dass man die Gewichtung der Fragen vorne in den Bchern findet! Wenn man also die Themenbereiche, die relativ viel Punkte geben lernt, hat man effektiver gelernt, als wenn man Themen kreuzt, die nicht so stark gefragt werden. Wenn nur 1 Frage pro Physikum drankommt, dann lohnt es sich doch weniger als wenn 10 Fragen drankommen, ein Thema viel Zeit zu widmen! Dort sind auch TOP-themen aufgelistet, die man beherrschen sollte. Hab keine Ahnung, ob das hilft. 

Jedenfalls hatte ich auch einen Zeitplan und den nicht geschafft. Heute habe ich einen getroffen und der sagte, dass er jetzt durch ist! Wie ich das zu verstehen ist, weiss ich nicht! Vielleicht meinte er er wre durch (fr heute) und hat (heute) sein Lernpensum geschafft. Naja

schn   ::-dance:  bleiben

----------


## SynC

Jepp...einfach weiter am Ball bleiben. Ich bin zur Zeit viel zu langsam mit dem Lernen, Anatomie Kopf Hals,...da bin ich schon ber ne Woche dran...es ist einfach zum   :kotzen:  . Hab da irgendwie nicht das Gedchtnis fr die Sachen durch einmal locker durchlesen wieder auffrischen zu knnen. 
Hoffe bei den anderen Fchern gehts dann wieder schneller  :Smilie: 
Zu der Frage mit den % beim Kreuzen, kann da jetzt nur schtzen, weil ich manche Themen direkt nochmal gekreuzt habe um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Aber wrde sagen: Anatomie 60-70%, Physio immer unter 70%, BCH noch garnicht gelernt und gekreuzt   ::-oopss:  , Psycho 80%, Bio 80%, Physik und Chemie auch noch nicht gekreuzt - da werde ich auch nicht ber 60% kommen.
Deprimierend ;)

----------


## Frau Dockter

Hey, wie schn zu hren, dass es anscheinend denn meisten hier genauso geht wie mir   :bhh:  
Ich bin auch viel zu langsam, hnge dauernd meinem Lernplan hinterher und muss mich auch so manches Mal an den Schreibtisch zwingen....Kreuze zur Zeit meist mit der gelben Reihe, lese aber auch die Lerntexte in der schwarzen Reihe und schaue dort auf die Gewichtung der Themen. Naja, meine Kreuzergebnisse sind zur Zeit eher bescheiden, aber es kann nur besser werden! Augen zu und durch.

Egal was kommt, wir packen das Leute!!!   :Top:

----------


## Flauscheding

@ sinnlich,
erster Durchgang Physio Themenbezogen GK: Atmung "blind", d.h. ohne gelernt zu haben, sondern nur mit dem Wissen aus Seminaren und Praktika: deprimierende 35 %, Blut : 55% ( immer noch viiiiel zu wenig ). Den Rest hab ich grad nicht im Kopf, ist aber verschieden, zwischen 30 und 70 % ( -> Bio ). Frag mich ja, wie ich Physio mal ordentlich kreuzen soll, die Fragen sind der letzte Dreck *hmpf*. Und berhaupt, das schaff ich niiiiiiiiiiie   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## sinnlich

@Flauscheding
Tja-Physio hab ich noch nicht anfangen knnen...
bin noch mit Anatomie bescgftigt...
Aber ich weiss wie tzend gerade die Atmung-Fragen in Physio sind.
Du hast auch noch ohne Lernen vorher gekreuzt!
Ich kreutze im Augenblick Ana beim ersten Durchgang so zwischen 60-75%.Kommt halt auf d. Thema an.
Hab aber leider noch nicht alles in Ana durch, so wie ich es wollte!
Muss heute noch Einiges tun.Weiter gehts!!!
Und-hey: Kopf hoch! 
Wir packens!!!!  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  
Auf einen erfolgreichen Lerntag!!!

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Histofragen waren mein schlechteste Ergebnis bisher mit 47% beim ersten Kreuzen. Ansonsten bin ich so zwischen 55-65% beim ersten Versuch. Deprimierend irgendwie.

Ach ja, das alles war ohne besonderes Lernen vorher. Denn damit kreuze ich diese tzenden und superspeziellen IMPP-Fragen auch nicht so viel besser.

----------


## zaffaro

> Histofragen waren mein schlechteste Ergebnis bisher mit 47% beim ersten Kreuzen. Ansonsten bin ich so zwischen 55-65% beim ersten Versuch. Deprimierend irgendwie.


Kopf hoch. Diese Prozentzahlen beim ersten Durchgang sind nicht wirklich deprimierend, da is noch einiges drin!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SynC

Wollte ich auch gerade sagen: Wenn das Kreuzquoten ohne spezielles Lernen vorher sind, dann ist das ziemlich gut...!   :Top:

----------


## Flauscheding

Hachja, toll sowas ... der Himmel ist blau, die Sonne scheint und irgendwie hockt man doch den ganzen Tag am Schreibtisch, aber nix kommt dabei rum. 
Problem mit dem kreuzen bei mir ist, dass das Semester vollbepackt mit Physio ist, d.h. ich komm zu nix ausser Physio-Praktika vorbereiten und wenn das vorber ist, 3 weitere Seminare vorbereiten. Mit echtem lernen hat das irgendwie nix zu tun. Anfang Februar ist dann noch die Physioklausur und 2 Referate mu ich auch noch halten. Allerdings sollte ich sie vorher vorbereitet haben, das habe ich bisher auch noch nicht geschafft. Frag mich ja, wie ich den Rest in so kurzer Zeit noch lernen und kreuzen soll. 
Ana mu ich auch noch machen, aber ich denke, das geht schon irgendwie: Kopf-Hals/Situs habe ich fr Oktober gelernt, d.h. durch die Nachprfung sollte das noch relativ prsent sein. ZNS mu ich im Feb. noch in die Prfung, d.h. das sollte dann auch relativ physikumssicher sein, aber der Rest   :Nixweiss:  .

Gestern hab ich mich mit der Drecks-Gerinnungskaskade und dem IS-Systemrumgeschlagen, irgendwie bin ich zu doof dafr.
Und heute mu ich das eine Referat vorbereiten und morgen halten. Aber irgendwie geht ja alles irgendwie, ne?! 

Stimmungstechnisch shwanke ich derzeit fast stndlich. Ich pack das, das geht alles - ich schaff das nie, ich htte mich nicht anmelden sollen ...
Frag mich ja, wie das dann im Mrz sein soll *hmpf*.

Gre und lernt fleiig,
Flausche

----------


## roger rekless

beim thema gerinnung kann ich dir nur zustimmen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## SynC

:Smilie:  Bah Atmung ist doch vieeel schlimmer! Und was ich vor 2-3Monaten in Physio hatte, z.B. Kreislauf, Niere... so gut wie alles vergessen *g*

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Gerinnung ist wirklich tzend, aber mein absolutes Hassthema ist und bleibt Immunsystem   :kotzen:  
Neuroanatomie reit mich allerdings auch nicht gerade vom Hocker.

----------


## SynC

*g* Wieviel Zeit investierst du fr Neuroanatomie? Das kommt bei mir als nchstes Thema dran  :Smilie:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich rate brigens auch und hab ne Trefferquote von 85%  :Big Grin: . Ich versuchs logisch anzugehen und alle wrter zu zerpflcken, so klappts meistens   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## goeme

@schnee

SVAKF

SportVerein Aktiv Kmpfender Frauen
damit hat du dann schonmal die anfangsbuchstaben der phasen, damit klappts auch ganz gut...

----------


## goeme

> guten morgen! mchte keine panik verbreiten mit der folgenden frag!!!: was meint ihr, wird das impp diesmal tief in die berraschungskiste greifen und uns mal was ganz neue fragen? bin irgendwie kreuzbld geworden und hab angst, dass die examina zu hause gut laufen, ich "ohne panik" am di dahin fahre und schwups "heute mal exotische fragen zu xyxyxy". was mich irritiert ist, dass ja irgendwann mal das wiederholen der altfragen dem impp zu langweilig wird und irgendwann mssen doch eh wieder neue fragen kommem...


die fragen sind jedesmal anders, und teilweise knnen sie noch so komisch gestellt sein, der fakt der abgebragt wird ist oft ein recht simpler...
der anteil fragen die einfach nur mit spezialwissen zu beantworten sind ist doch relativ gering...

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich bin so unglaublich blde: ich falle wirklich JEDES MAL auf die Fragen zu ungesttigten und ungeradzahligen ( Proprionyl-CoA ) FS rein. Aber wirklich jedes Mal. Mir ist nicht mehr zu helfen   :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:

----------


## Meuli

Ich mach auch immer die gleichen Fehler, jedesmal. Anscheinend bin ich einfach nicht lernfhig. wie im richtigen Leben halt   :was ist das...?:

----------


## mng

@Schneewitche: 
seh grad, du bist aus ulm! hab gestern erfahren, dass ich in anatomie frau kppers im mndlichen hab:; die ist bei mir an der uni allerdings neu und war vorher in ulm!!! knntest du mir bitte bitte ihre altprotokolle schicken und falls du die kennst, mal posten, wie die so ist..?!   :Party:

----------


## lm09

oh mann ich knnte  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   nicht eine rechenaufgabe kann ich lsen, wenn ich das nicht mal zu hause hinkriege, wie soll das am di aussehen? beispiel: gerade lambert beersche gesetzt kann ich, weiss was das aussagt, aber denkste ich kann es in ner mc frage anwenden...N!!! ich kann nicht mal mehr potenzrechnen, dabei war ich in mathe mal so gut...wie soll das denn mit den rechenaufgaben am di in biochemie und physio klappen???  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Flauscheding

Meine Lieblingskommilitoninnen, sie erst nchstes Sem. Physikum schrieben, sind echt bekloppt   :Woow:  
Da klingelt grad der Postbote und bringt mir nen Paket. Enthalten sind Nervennahrung, Prfungspuffer, Lieblingstee, Gesichtsmasek und Entspannungsbad   :Grinnnss!:  . 
Jetzt kann nur alles gut werden *hihi*

----------


## lm09

@flauscheding :Embarrassment: h gott wie s und lieb von denen!  :Top:  das nenn ich mal motivation...

hab da mal eine frage zu einer biochemie frage von 03/06: carboanhydrase-hemmer sollen den pH-wert senken, die bikarbonat.ausscheding renal frdern und somt zu einer metabolischen azidose fhren, desweiteren sollen sie die gastrinstimulierung auf belegzellen (protonen-sekretion) hemmen...? das verstehe ich nicht, die carboanhydrase katalysiert doch die reaktion co2+h2o ber h2cor zu hco3- und h+, wenn ich diesen reaktionsweg hemme, passiert doch genau das gegenteil, oder? sehe ich jetzt den wald vor lauter bume nicht mehr?

----------


## goeme

carboanhydrase sorgt doch dafr, dass vermehrt HCO und H entsteht, ergo, wenn ich das hemme, dann bringt mir auch Gastrin net viel, kann ja nur soviel H gepumpt werden wie da ist, ist keins da, dann kann auch nichts gepumpt werden

----------


## lm09

danke, wusste ich hatte diesbezglich ein hnger...und was ist mit der metabolischen azidose, msste doch mangels carboanhydrase metab.alkalose sein, oder?

----------


## goeme

schick mir die frage samt antworten mal per pn bitte

----------


## lm09

hab sie dir jetzt gschickt, aber uvor hierein gepostet, jetzt ist der beitrag weg. hat ihn jemand gelscht?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Lail, du darfst doch nicht einfach hier ne Frage vom IMPP nebst Kommentar posten!!!!! Uuuuuuurheberrecht!!!!!  :hmmm...:

----------


## lm09

hab ich total verplant, danke leute! und danke goeme, dass dus gelscht hast!!!

----------


## catgut

Nach all den Wochen der Zweifel und der Enttuschung: hab heut mein erstes Examen mit 62  % gekreuzt! Aufs erste Mal! Juhuuuuu. Ich komme ja sonst grad mal auf 52! 

Sorry, aber das musste irgendwie raus!

----------


## catgut

OK, ich gebs auf, nachdem ich mich jetzt bis Seite 150 dieses Threads heruntergesucht habe:

Hatte nicht jemand einen Merkspruch fr die Skaleneinteilung in Sozio?
Ich meine, in welcher Reihenfolge Nominal-, Rational- etc. kommen?

Dankeschn im voraus.

----------


## Meuli

> dann verrat ich ein paar tricks    
> 
> @ daisy:
> 
> skalenniveau:
> 
> N Nominal
> O Ordinal
> I Intervall
> ...


Meinst du sowas??  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Moin zusammen,
na gestern wars ja ganz schn ruhig hier   :Grinnnss!:  . Habe mir spontan einen netten Abend gemacht und nicht mehr gelernt. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass es heute besser klappt und ich ausgeruht an die Arbeit gehen kann. 
Wnsch euch einen erfolgreichen Tag   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## catgut

@ Meuli: Dankeschn!!! Ich habs echt nicht mehr gefunden in dem Wust aus Posts.   :Loove:

----------


## abi07

Ich lese jetzt hier schon ein paar Tage mit und kann mir langsam ein Bild davon machen, wie es euch gerade geht...ich fhle mit euch! Ich wnsche euch allen ganz, ganz viel Glck und Erfolg beim Physikum!!!!

So, das musste einfach mal gesagt werden!  :Top:

----------


## Flauscheding

Sagt mal, gehts euch auch so? Ich hab mir das letzte Examen extra aufgehoben, gewissermassen zur Generalprobe und jetzt trau ich mich nicht, das zu kreuzen   :Aufgepasst!:  .
Eigentlich wollte ich es heute in Angriff nehmen, kreuze aber doch gerade ein Examen, bei dem ich schonmal ganz mies abgeschnitten habe. Das wollte ich zwar sowieso nochmal kreuzen, aber habs jetzt echt vorgezogen, weil ich Schiss vor dem neuen hab. Bld, ich wei, aber irgendwie ... ich trau mich einfach nicht. Wenn ich schlecht abschneide, denk ich mir wieder, dass es eh keinen Sinn hat. Kennt ihr das auch ?

----------


## Meuli

Vielen lieben Dank  :Grinnnss!:  Wir werden dann natrlich beim Abi an dich denken ....  :Grinnnss!: 

So, bevor sich noch jemand sinnloserweise den Kopf zerbricht: Ich hab nen Fehler auf der Mediscript-CD gefunden (neueste Auflage).
Herbst 06/ 1.Tag/ Biochemie Frage 133
Die Frage muss heien: 
*Der Abbau von Fettsuren mit 18 C-Atomen findet vorrangig statt*
(hab grad mal auf der Mediscript-Seite nachgeguckt)

Also bevor sich jetzt noch jemand den Kopf zerbricht, ob und warum Insulin in der Leber den Gg-Abbau in den Mitos frdert ....  :Grinnnss!:  DAS IST FALSCH!!!! Der Kommentar dazu stimmt dann wieder .....

Erfolgreiches Lernen weiterhin  :kotzen: 
Lg an alle Leidensgenossen
Meuli

----------


## corpus delicti

Damit wrde ich an deiner Stelle aber mal beginnen, denn dort sind auch wieder ein paar neue Dinge.... Aber ich kann dich total verstehen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

... das Rad neu erfinden kann das IMPP doch auch nicht . 
Ich hab einfach Angst vor meinen Ergebnissen   :Oh nee...:

----------


## corpus delicti

...Ich hab den Eindruck, dass die nicht nur das Rad immer wieder neu erfinden, sondern eine ganze Serie von Rdern!  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich hatte da auch so eine Panik vor, sodass ich schon vor einiger Zeit die letzten Physika gekreuzt habe... Htte ich das ein paar Tage vor den Prdungen gemacht,wre ich-aufgrund meiner dauernd schlechten Ergebnisse-tot umgefallen!

----------


## Flauscheding

*argh*
Nicht niedermachen, aufheitern!   :Blush:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Ach Flausche ... du musst dich berwinden. Und wenn du 70% kreuzt, wird dich das beflgeln ! Positiv denken

----------


## Meuli

Die ham einfach ein Rad ab, wenn ihr mich fragt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Wie heit's so schn? Angst vor der eigenen Courage ... oder so.
Ich mach jetzt erstmal das Examen fertig, das ich grad kreuze. Das sieht ganz nett aus ( hoffe ich zumindest mal ) und heitert mich vielleicht wieder etwas auf.

----------


## corpus delicti

> Die ham einfach ein Rad ab, wenn ihr mich fragt


*RICHTIG*!!

----------


## lm09

ich schau immer bei jeder frage, ob die antwort richtig oder falsch ist, so habe ich schon whrend des kreuzens den berblick wie ich steh.so kann ich rechtzeitigpausen machen, wenn mich dann ergebnis frustriert, oder ich habe ein motivationkicke, wenn es mir dann gefllt... auerdem lerne ich so direkt details mit, da sich dadurch bestimmte sachen verfestigen oder ich mich korrigieren kann und den fehler bestmglichst *g* nicht noch einmal mache. so durch kreuzen und zum schluss gucken kann ich nicht. msste dann alles noch mal durchgehen und gucken wo ich die feher gemacht habe.

----------


## lm09

arghh... jedes mal dasselbe... kennt einer von euch eine gute eselsbrcke zu den apolipoproteinen?  :kotzen:

----------


## Meuli

und zu "welches Vitamin macht was" bitte auch  :kotzen:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ha! *froi*  ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:

----------


## lm09

und zufieden mit deinem ergebnis? ich weiss nicht warum, aber irgendwie wirkt dein post so happy...*g*

----------


## lm09

mal ne frage flauscheding: hast du dein examen, was du machen wolltest komplett fertig? wie schnell bist du? ich mache mir echt sorgen um mein tempo? hab gerade 160 fragen (also tag 1) gemacht.

----------


## Flauscheding

Lail, ich hab heute frh mit 08/03 angefangen. Das war das Examen, welches ich nochmal kreuzen wollte, weils so schlecht war. Ich hab frs komplette Examen 5 Std bentigt.
Das letzte Examen mach ich heute Abend, jetzt grad mu ich mal kurz pausieren und werde gleich nochmal ein bisschen in den Anatomie-Atlas schauen.
Herbst 03 hatte ich vor 1 Woche ( oder warens 2 ? ) mit 49 % gekreuzt, jetzt grad war es richtig gut. Hab mich punktgenau in den 3er-Bereich gekreuzt und das beruhigt mich ungemein   :Grinnnss!:  .

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> arghh... jedes mal dasselbe... kennt einer von euch eine gute eselsbrcke zu den apolipoproteinen?


LDL weg  von der leber

HDL hin zur leber + 

Chylos hin zur leber aus darm   :Top:  

was brauch man da mehr wissen?   :hmmm...: 


hab heute mal wieder ne 1 mit 93% gekreuzt...   ::-dance:  
beim 5. durchgang aber   :Keks: 


aber  seht das jetzt mal positiv, neues jetzt noch zu lernen geht sowieso nicht mehr! einfach noch locker bis montag abend wiederholen.

anders ausgedrckt: der zug rollt schon, wenn er gegen die wand fhrt,
macht er das ab jetzt sowieso...

----------


## lm09

danke dir! 

hab da eine frage an die allgemeinheit (oder die, die das schriftliche schon einmal gemacht haben) ich fhle mich irgendwie...ich weis nicht habe angst, da ich nicht viele fragen gekreuzt habe und das bereitet mr irgendwie panik...sollte man lieber viele verschiedene fragen kreuzen oder eher wenige, die dann mehrmals? ich habe einmal alles ab 2000, und kreuze examina ab 2004, kenne demnach den fragenpool des impp nicht, was ist bei 19?? anders, schwerpunktmig... ich brauche eine konkrete ehrliche antwort, vielleicht lassen ich dann 08/05 weg und mach ein 1999 examen.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

also das beste wre ja viele fragen und die ganz oft kreuzen...

kreuz blo nicht jetzt noch 1999', kreuz 2005/2006!!!!
fakten, die 1999 wichtig waren , sind zwischen 2000 und 2006 nochmal gelaufen,
sonst sind sie nicht wichtig.


die holen einige unwichtige  fakten mit hohem trennschrfekoeffizienten,
mal aus der versenkung hervor. und die dann aus 2001 oder so.


z.B dieses "methymalonat-konzentration+cobalminmangel"

taucht ein paar mal 2003-2006 auf, lern sowas, also die impp-highligts,

jetzt auf gut glck noch (eventuell!!) ein zwei fakten aus 1999
abzugreifen ist gering.

je aktueller, desto besser

----------


## lm09

hey danke dir! ich wrde sagen "und wieder eine panik-attacke berstanden"*g* 
zu deinen ergebnissen kann ich nur sagen:"hut ab, nicht schlecht..."

----------


## CD95

Hallo,

ich wnsche Euch ganz viel Erfolg beim Physikum- das wird schon!  :Top:  
Schlimmer als eine Bestehensgrenze von 192 Punkten( da 60%) kann es ja nicht werden!  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich leide mit Euch! Bei mir steht der Horror im August an.   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  
Lasst den Kopf nicht hngen!  :hmmm...:  
Und denkt daran, meist ist das Passivwissen viel grer als das Aktivwissen!  ::-stud:  

Aufmunternde Gre

CD95

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

irgendwann kann man die auswendig, das reale ergebnis wird WEIT drunter liegen, hoch und heilig versprochen   :Blush:  

vor 03/2000 hab ich auch fast nix angerhrt, auer mal probeweise was. 

die frage ist nur wie weit ist die differenz???

antwort erfolgt am mittwoch. vielleicht war meine taktik genial, vielleicht
der letzte mist? 

die panikatticken hab ich brigens auch lail, egal wieviel prozent...
gerade vor dem einschlafen, "oh gott, nur noch drei tage"

ich rechne auch schon zum 100 mal aus, physio machst du 40 punkte, physik
10..usw. dann kommt man zur gewissensberuhigung bei meiner rechnung immer auf 190 punkte, und dann ist man 5 minuten beruhigt.

bis die nchste panbikattacke kommt...

kennt ihr das auch:

letztens sehe ich einen alten mann in der bahn, und was denke
ich: "kompression der morbiditt aufs 4. lebensalter"

und bei dem kleinen kind hab ich gedacht:

"ach, der kleine ist gerade in der properationalen phase von piaget"

ich denk schon impp-mig...

----------


## Flauscheding

> aber  seht das jetzt mal positiv, neues jetzt noch zu lernen geht sowieso nicht mehr! einfach noch locker bis montag abend wiederholen.
> 
> anders ausgedrckt: der zug rollt schon, wenn er gegen die wand fhrt,
> macht er das ab jetzt sowieso...


Also das seh ich ein bisschen anders. Solange man nicht panisch in seinen Sachen whlt und vllig unkoordiniert der Panik ins Auge sieht und dabei noch was lernen will, geht das sicherlich.  Warum sollte man jetzt nicht noch neues dazulernen knnen? Ich seh da keinen einzigen Grund. 
Am Montag Abend um 9 wrd ich auch sagen, dass es nix mehr bringt, aber in 2 Tagen kann man ne Menge lernen. Selbst neues dazulernen, wieso denn nicht? Das ist in meinen Augen Panikmache. 
Es gab Zeiten, in denen ich nur 1,5 Tage hatte um den Stoff fr's Testat zu lernen. Htte ich da auch sagen sollen, der Zug ist abgefahren, in der kurzen Zeit kann man eh nix mehr lernen?

----------


## lm09

ne das problem habe ich nicht,dafr kann ich kaum einen satz formulieren, meine schwester gibt mir schon scherzeshalber ein paar antwortmglichkeiten zur auswahl...*g*

es folgt lail's monolog: ich werde jetzt noch bis montag das kreuzen, was ich mir vorgenommen habe, und zwar  03/2005 + 03/2004 (jeweils eins am tag) und abends einen schnen film zum entspannen gucken (heute an deiner seite) und dann werde ich dienstag morgen um 5h aufstehen (da ich um viertel nach 6h ausm haus muss) und mich so fhlen, als ob ich gleich einfach eine ganz normale klausur schreiben werde. dann danach fahre ich nach hause kreuz tag 2 von 08/2003 und werde am abend dann desperate housew. und greys anat. gucken und schlafen gehen. am tag werde ich dann auf den postboten warten und wenn ich den brief dann endlich habe, werde ich mir altprotokolle anschauen (nur die aktuellsten, sind ja unendlichviel pro prof) und dann werde ich so richtig entspannen knnen, wenn ich dann bestanden habe...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

da hast du mich missverstanden,

na klar wenn ich nur 2 tage fr eine prfung zeit habe, 
sollte man wohl die 2 tage nutzen, 

ich meinte man soll jetzt nicht mehr zusammenhanglos nach irgendwelchen kleinen fakten suchen, sondern lieber seine kenntnisse noch mal wiederholen

----------


## lm09

finde ich auch, ist das vernnftigste fr den verstand und fr die PSYCHE...*g*

----------


## Flauscheding

Ja naja, also ich kann mir bspw. diese ganzen doofen Enzyme in der BC nicht merken, die les ich jetzt trotzdem immer nochmal nach. Ebenso lese ich auch immer noch nebenbei etwas Anatomie, gerade BewApp, weil ich den irgendwie bis heute nicht ganz sicher kann. Diesbzgl. denke ich schon, dass es etwas bringt.
Allerdings diese kleinen Fragezeichen, die einem immer und berall einfallen, die kann man jetzt allesamt sicherlich nicht mehr abdecken. Da geb ich dir Recht   :Grinnnss!:  .
Wobei ne Kommilitonin von mir wohl vor 2 Tagen erst angefangen hat Anatomie zu lernen   :Aufgepasst!:  , das htte ich mir vorher sicherlich berlegt, das bringt jetzt sicher nix mehr. Aber auch das soll mir Recht sein, denn wenn jeder 5te im Schnitt durchfllt, dann kenn ich Nr. 5 und dann bin ich das schonmal nicht *hihi*.

----------


## Flauscheding

Was ich noch fragen wollte: wie gehts eigentlich eurem Ulnaris und dem Ellebogen ganz allgemein? Habt ihr auch solche Probleme wie ich? 
Mein lionker Ellenbogen ist ganz wund geschrubbert vom dauernden aufsttzen am Schreiibtisch und das zieht bis in den kleinen Finger rein. Ne Kommilitonin von mir hat das mittlerweile auch *hihi*.
Seid ihr wenigstens noch heil?

----------


## lm09

ich hab auf er rechten (bin rechtshnder) seite wenn ich schlafen gehe immer ein komisches druckgefhl im unterarm, es zieht zwischenzeitlich auch richtig...aber die schlimmsten schmerzen habe ich im nacken...teilweise echt unertrglich...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

welche perverse lernhaltungen habt ihr denn?   :Grinnnss!:  

also als homo sapiens sapiens sitze ich aufrecht an meinem schreibtisch...

----------


## Flauscheding

Aufrecht sitze ich auch ... meistens   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  
Am Mittwoch werd ich erstmal meine ganzen Wunden verpflastern und ein bisschen Krperpflege betreiben *hihi*.

----------


## McBeal

> Ja naja, also ich kann mir bspw. diese ganzen doofen Enzyme in der BC nicht merken, die les ich jetzt trotzdem immer nochmal nach.


Bei mir waren es in BC die Vitamine und Spurenelemente. Ich wusste, dass ich die sowieso hchstens ins Kurzzeitgedchtnis bringen knnen wrde und habe sie dann am Abend vorher und am Morgen gelernt und siehe da: in der Prfung wusste ich sie alle - in meiner Mndlichen, die eine Woche spter war, htte man mich dazu allerdings nicht mehr fragen drfen.  :bhh:  Also, meine Erfahrung sagt, dass man schon noch Fitzelkram ins Kurzzeitgedchtnis stecken kann. Natrlich nicht panisch, aber ich hatte das z.B. genauso geplant.  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Relaxometrie

Jedes irgendwann gelernte Fitzeldetail kann beim Punktesammeln helfen. 
Drei Beispiele:
Auf dem Weg zum ersten Stex (alte AO) habe ich im Bus nochmal ein Pharmakapitel berflogen und mir insbesondere eine bestimmte Abbildung ins Kurzzeitgedchtnis gestopft. 
Das hat mir mehrere Punkte gebracht.   

Beim zweiten Stex ist mir an einem der 4 Tage auf dem Weg in den Prfungssaal pltzlich ein Detail eingefallen, das ich vergessen hatte, nochmal nachzulesen. Irgendwie habe ich nicht locker gelassen und habe eine Freundin noch auf dem Weg zu unseren Pltzen danach gefragt, obwohl ich natrlich wusste, da das ein nicht gerade gnstiger Zeitpunkt ist, um solche Fragen zu stellen. 
Genau dieses Detail wurde abgefragt.   

Und eine Frage im Bereich der Naturheilkunde konnte ich nur deswegen beantworten, weil ich in irgendeiner Zeitschrift beim Friseur mal eine entsprechende Werbeanzeige fr irgendein Naturheilprodukt gesehen hatte.    

Diese paar zustzlichen Punkte haben mich beim ersten Stex eine Note nach oben katapultiert. 

Also: natrlich mu man, um ein Examen zu bestehen, systematisch ber einen lngeren Zeitraum lernen, aber ein paar Punkte sind durch solche Chaosaktionen immer drin.

Fazit: auch eine Sekunde vor der Prfung nicht auf Durchzug schalten (sofern keine panisch brabbelnden Kommilitonen neben einem stehen).

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

1. Jau, ich denke auch schon in total beschissenen Dimensionen. So hab ich meiner Tochter heute erklrt: "Se, wenn du dir ganz fest vornimmst, dass du die 100 m Schmetterling gut schaffen mchtest, dann schaffst du das auch. Sowas nennt man dann Selbstwirksamkeit, wenn man an seine eigenen Krfte glaubt". Himmel, hat die mich entgeistert angesehen  :Grinnnss!: 

2. Ich oute mich jetzt hier mal als "jedes Physikum nur einmal Kreuzerin". Insofern sind alle Fragen fr mich neu  :Grinnnss!: . Aber ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass ich erkannt habe, dass das IMPP im Grunde doch immer mehr oder weniger auf den gleichen dingen rumreitet, nur halt anders formuliert. Wenn man den Sachverhalt beherrscht, dann bringt einen auch nicht eine neue Frage ins Schleudern. (Ob's tatschlich so ist, kann ich euch erst Mittwoch Abend sagen  :bhh: )

3. War heute allgemeiner 2003er-Kreuztag? Hab's auch gut hinbekommen insgesamt  :Grinnnss!: 

4. Morgen mach ich noch die Generalprobe, nmlich 2006, das erste. Und dann am Montag vormittag noch 2006, das zweite. Danach mach ich NIX mehr!

----------


## Flauscheding

Sagt mal ihr zwei, wie habt ihr euer Physikum bzgl. Neufragen erlebt? Ist man gut vorbereitet, wenn man die Altfragen zum Groteil kennt und die relevanten Details kennt? Oder hilft einem primr nur der Transfer von Wissen, welches man sich auf anderem Wege als Kreuzen angeeignet hat?
Ich schieb hier nmlich dezente Panik ( ist wohl vllig normal   :Grinnnss!:  ) bzgl. der Kreuzerei. Ich hab das Gefhl, als knne ich neue Fragen nicht beantworten, bzw. als wolle uns das IMPP mal wieder so richtig reinreiten. Beim Kreuzen fallen mir heute tausend Gemeinheiten ein, die sie fragen knnten ( und die ich fragen wrde, wenn ich jmd. was bses wollte ). 
Ich denke mal, da "Erfahrungsberichte" da immer noch etwas aussagekrftiger sind als diese wilden Spekulationen   :Grinnnss!:  .
Also seid so lieb und plaudert mal ein wenig aus dem Nhkstchen .

----------


## Sunny511

Ich brauche Hilfe...
da ich das schriftliche Physikum schon zum 2. Mal schreibe, habe ich nur die Fragen und Kommentare bis 03/06. Ich habe das neuste Physikum schon auf dem Papier gekreuzt, aber dennoch fehlen mir die Kommentare, die ich gerne lesen wrde, um zu wissen woran es denn gelagen hat. Kann mir einer sagen oder einen Tip geben wie ich an diese Kommentare ran komme. Danke
Wenn ich das letzte Physikum nich inn und auswendig kann drehe ich durch.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## THawk

@Flausche
Deine Spekulationen kommen mir bekannt vor, ich denke, sie gehren zum normalen "Physikums-Wahnsinn".
Ich habe (fast) nur gekreuzt zur Vorbereitung und war im Physikum dann doch auf die Fragen gut vorbereitet. Natrlich gab es Neufragen bei denen ich nicht weiter wusste, das wre aber beim Lernen aus Lehrbchern auch nicht anders gewesen. Es zhlt dann das intuitiv-richtige Entscheiden und ich glaube, dass da das Kreuzen sehr hilfreich fr ist.
Also mach dich nicht verrckt, der Wissenstransfer wird schon gelingen!

Viel Erfolg, Lars

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Das fllt dir ein bisschen spt ein, Sunny .... so kurzfristig kannst du dir eigentlich nur die CD von jemandem leihen, eine Vollinstallation auf deinem Rechner machen und dann das Programm nicht mehr schlieen. 
Auf meinem Laptop luft schon 3 Wochen das Programm ohne CD. Wenn ich den Deckel ber Nacht zuklappe, bleibt das Programm auf Stand By.

Oder du suchst dir jemanden mit Drucker, der dir alle Kommentare ausdruckt. 
Einfacher wre aber wohl das Ausleihen ( oder am Montag kaufen ). Meine CD liegt seit 3 Wochen unbenutzt rum, aber Berlin ist etwas weit von Gttingen.
Such dir jemanden und fahr mit deinem Notebook vorbei, das wird das Einfachste sein.

----------


## catgut

Hmmm, wie fandet ihr das F06? Ich fand das schon einen Ecke schwerer als die Physika, die vorher drankamen. Hab die Ana da grad voll in den Sand gesetzt.
Wenn Psycho net wre....

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich bin grad dabei, habs aber schon 1x gekreuzt, da aber irgendwie nur halbherzig.
BC war recht einfach find ich, Physio war auch ok. Aber ich hab erst den 1. Tag hinter mir, den zweiten mach ich jetzt noch und dann geh ich schlafen. Ich kann aber Bericht abgeben, wenn ich durch bin. Wenn du magst, sag Bescheid.

----------


## catgut

Ja gerne. Ich fand auch den ersten Tag nicht ganz so einfach, bin aber ganz okay durch.

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich bin berhaupt kein BC-Stoffwechselwege-Enzymfreak, insofern waren mir dir BC-Fragen wirklich lieb. 
Ich brauch noch nen Moment, sobald ich es durch habe und mir ein Bild machen kann, geb ich Bescheid   :Grinnnss!:  .

----------


## Flauscheding

Also ich bin fertig. Anatomie war echt bld, aber es kam doch ein besseres Ergebnis raus als erwartet. 
Psych und Bio waren ganz ok.
Alles in allem knnen sie mir das am Di und Mi gerne vorlegen   :Grinnnss!:  .
Fandest du's so bld, catgut?

----------


## catgut

Schon.

----------


## Flauscheding

*hmpf*
Wars denn das erste Mal? 
Wenns bld lief, dannkreuz das morgen oder Montag nochmal, dann kannst dus auch. 
Hey das wird schon!

----------


## catgut

Das war das allererste Mal. Heute ist H06 dran, und danach noch mal intensive Beschftigung mit allen Fragen, die ich falsch beantwortet habe.
Aber danke FLausche.  ::-winky:

----------


## lm09

htte ich doch auch mal lieber mir einen sammelkorb gemacht...kann jetzt die fragen, die ich falsch hatte nicht noch einmal wiederholen...wie rgerlich und dumm von mir...

----------


## gyrasehemmer

Tja ich hatte einen Sammelkorb, aber letzendlich keine Zeit um die Fragen zu wiederholen   :Woow:   Mach dir keinen Kopf darueber   :Grinnnss!:  
Leute Ihr schafft das   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## Flauscheding

*mir selbst einred* Wir schaffen das, wir schaffen das, wir schaffen das ... *argh*

----------


## gyrasehemmer

Klar schafft Ihr das   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

*hihi* Wehe du lgst uns da   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lm09

wir shaffendaswirschaffendaswirschaffendas... wir mssen uns nur stndig sagen:"wirwollenindieklinikwirwollenindieklinikwir  wollenindieklinik..."  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :hmmm...:

----------


## gyrasehemmer

hihi etwas Aufmunterung hat noch nie geschadet   :hmmm...:

----------


## Flauscheding

Das ist wohl war!
Ich gehe jetzt aber mal an die Generalprobe, H06 *argh*. 
Dann sehen wir weiter...

----------


## gyrasehemmer

*hihi* das war "mein" Physikum   ::-stud:   :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Flauscheding

... das gefllt mir ja gar nicht   :kotzen:

----------


## Meuli

Ich hab Kopf-, Zahn- und Ohrenschmerzen; mein linker Ellenbogen tut weh vom Aufsttzen, ich kann nimmer sitzen, ich bin saumde ...  :kotzen: 
Kurz gesagt: ich mag nimmer. Ich will, dass das vorbei ist  :grrrr....:

----------


## gyrasehemmer

> ... das gefllt mir ja gar nicht


was denn?

----------


## Flauscheding

Meuli, das mit dem Ellenbogen hab ich auch, der ist ganz wund geschrubbert *g*.
Gyrase, das Physikum gefllt mir niht, Physio ist ja mal irgendwie tzend   :kotzen:  , den Rest kann ich grad noch nicht beurteilen.
Ich sollte mich aber vielleicht auch nicht dauernd vom Forum ablenken lassen ...

----------


## Meuli

Hm ob das wohl Unglck bringt, wenn ich mich morgen frh fr die Veranstaltungen vom 1.klin. anmelde???? *eigentlich ja net aberglubisch bin*

----------


## lm09

ich wollte mich morgen mittag auch schon anmelden. naja vielleicht, gibt es uns so noch mal ein richtigen motivationskick fr die folgenden tage...

----------


## Meuli

ja den kann ich auch dringendst brauchen ....

----------


## Flauscheding

:kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## nanni83

Mensch, Kpfe hoch! Ich bin jetzt schon so stolz auf euch!
Schaka
das musste jetzt mal von mir gesagt werden

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Motivation? Was ist das?  :bhh: 

Daisy, die gerade von einem Schwimmwettkampf kommt und jetzt erst mit den Generalproben anfngt. Es leben die Verdrndungsmechanismen!!!!!

----------


## roger rekless

jo hab mich auch gerade von nem leidensgenossen breitschlagen lassen, dass wir gleich bundesliga schauen ;/

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Ich verdrnge schon die ganzen letzten Tage ... in Ermangelung ernsthafter Motivation. Ich will es ja schaffen, aber ich bin mde und auch nicht fit. Habe gerade mal Psycho 08/06 gekreuzt. Gut war das nicht ... ka, ob es an der fehlenden Konzentration oder den total behinderten Fragen liegt ?!
Habe Psycho die letzten 10 Tage immer recht gut gekreuzt   :Hh?:   :Hh?:   :Hh?:

----------


## roger rekless

> Ich verdrnge schon die ganzen letzten Tage ... in Ermangelung ernsthafter Motivation. Ich will es ja schaffen, aber ich bin mde und auch nicht fit. Habe gerade mal Psycho 08/06 gekreuzt. Gut war das nicht ... ka, ob es an der fehlenden Konzentration oder den total behinderten Fragen liegt ?!
> Habe Psycho die letzten 10 Tage immer recht gut gekreuzt


da kann ich dich beruhigen, das ist normal! hab psycho auch immer voll gut gekonnt, aber als ich dann physikum hatte (eben genau dieses 08/06), waren die fragen aufeinmal schon zu nem gewissen teil echt neu und anders. darum war die quote da echt nicht so gut wie ichs von psycho gewohnt war... naja gereicht hats dennoch irgendwie...

----------


## Zimtfrosch

Hallo...

Also ich fand Psycho 08/06 auch irgendwie schwerer...  vielleicht wars aber auch bloss die Aufregung   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Bjoern83

> Tja ich hatte einen Sammelkorb, aber letzendlich keine Zeit um die Fragen zu wiederholen


Hehe, das kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Der Plan: am letzten WE Sammelkrbe kreuzen
Do, 8.3., 15.00: festgestellt, dass sich ber 1400 Fragen angehuft haben
Do, 8.3., 15.05: alle Krbe gelscht   :Blush:  

Ich finde Psycho von 08/06 auch recht schwer, da vllig neue Begriffe und Theorien. Psycho hat sich berhaupt von allen Fchern am strksten gendert, oder?!

----------


## Flauscheding

Na toll, Generalprobe voll in den Sand gesetzt. Ich brauch da bermorgen gar nicht erst auftauchen   :Oh nee...:  *hmpf*

Physio fand ich richtig tzend, Psycho war in meinen Augen nciht wirklich anders. Sie haben halt mal andersrum gefragt, aber den Groteil der Fragen konnte man durch Allgemeinwissen und indem man die Antworten und Fachbegriffe mal ein wenig auseinander genommen hat gut lsen. 

So, was mach ich jetzt? 
Morgen kreuz ich dann das letzte Examen nochmal, vielleicht hilft's ja?!

----------


## lm09

hey flauscheding so schlimm gewesen? warte mal ab, kreuz morgen noch einmal diesen jahrgang...kopf hoch!!!fhl dich  gedrckt!

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Also ich fand schon, dass Psycho gerade in den letzten beiden Prfungen anders wurde. Es gab eine neue Namen fr Theorien und andere Begriffsumschreibungen. Physio dagegen fand ich in 08/06 relativ einfach. War ziemlich wenig Neuro drin ... Neuro liegt mir nicht so   :Blush:  

@Flausche 

Du weisst doch wie das mit den Generalproben luft.. die drfen gar nicht gut laufen  :Smilie:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ja, so schlimm. 174 und 181 htte man frs Bestehen bentigt *hmpf* Physio und BC waren grottig schlecht. Frag mich woran es jetzt gehangen hat, hab die Tage konstant so um die 60 - 65% gekreuzt ...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich mach mich nicht mehr verrckt. Was ich bis jetzt nicht wei, bekomm ich auch nicht mehr effektiv nutzbar in die Hirse eingebrannt. Und deswegen geh ich jetzt bei meinen Eltern frisch gebackenen Kirschstreusel futtern  :bhh: . Der macht glcklich und fragt nicht, ob ich mir den auch verdient habe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bjoern83

Guten Hunger, Daisy!  :Top:  

Flausche, einfach mehrmals die Dinger kreuzen! Die Mainzer denken sich bestimmt viele hnliche Fragen aus und dann hat man schon einen Vorteil gegenber reinem Bcherwissen.

Und schn an die umgekehrte U-Kurve zur Aktivation und Leistungsfhigkeit denken: Morgen nachmittag raus gehen, Sport machen oder einen Bleistift kaufen gehen (wie ich)...  :hmmm...:  dann abends so gut es geht entspannt einschlafen und morgens mit mittlerer Anspannung zum Kreuzen!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  
Wir machen das!!!!

----------


## Blaumeise

Hi
mich irritiert eine Frage aus dem Examen 8/06 und zwar BC.
Frage 133:
Insulin frdert den Glykogen-Abbau in der Leber.
* A**	am glatten endoplasmatischen Retikulum
**B**	an den Ribosomen
**C**	im Trans-Golgi-Netz
  D**	im Zytosol
**E**	in den Mitochondrien ?

Es soll E richtig sein.In dem Kommentar ist aber  nichts von Glykogen die Rede.Ich versteh die Frage auch nicht..entweder bin ich ganz daneben oder die Frage ist falsch..soll da vielleicht Fettsuren stehen?   :Hh?:  
wahrscheinlich mach ich mich jetzt hier voll lcherlich..
*versteh die Welt nicht mehr* 
Bitte - kann mir jemand helfen?

----------


## lm09

haha hab auch gedacht, toll wochenlang gelernt und so ne frage...*g* das ist ein fehler der cd, irgendwo oben in einem post wurde es schon mal angesprochen es soll glaube ich nach der -oxidation  gefragt werden (ursprnglich)

----------


## Flauscheding

Danke Lail   :Grinnnss!:  
Hab mich auch schon gewundert *g*

----------


## Meuli

> Vielen lieben Dank  Wir werden dann natrlich beim Abi an dich denken .... 
> 
> So, bevor sich noch jemand sinnloserweise den Kopf zerbricht: Ich hab nen Fehler auf der Mediscript-CD gefunden (neueste Auflage).
> Herbst 06/ 1.Tag/ Biochemie Frage 133
> Die Frage muss heien: 
> *Der Abbau von Fettsuren mit 18 C-Atomen findet vorrangig statt*
> (hab grad mal auf der Mediscript-Seite nachgeguckt)
> 
> Also bevor sich jetzt noch jemand den Kopf zerbricht, ob und warum Insulin in der Leber den Gg-Abbau in den Mitos frdert ....  DAS IST FALSCH!!!! Der Kommentar dazu stimmt dann wieder .....
> ...



siehe hier  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Blaumeise

Puuh..
danke   :Grinnnss!:  
und sorry, hab nicht nachgeschaut ob das schon mal angesprochen wurde.
Aber gut..dann bin ich jetzt beruhigt.
Weiter machen   ::-stud:  
Gruss Meise

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Mensch ey, von wegen Kirschstreusel. Trotz groer Ankndigung hat meine Mutter den nicht gebacken!!!!! Ich hab mich soooooo gefreut. So, und weil ich jetzt stinkig bin, kreuz ich stattdessen  :grrrr....:

----------


## gyrasehemmer

@ Flausche....Physio und Psycho waren "nett", aber NeuroAna zum   :kotzen:  
Das mit dem noch mal Kreuzen hilft!!!! Habe damals die letzten 2 Physika nochmal gekreuzt und jedesmal ca. 20 Punkte besser gekreuzt, das tut der Seele gut und gibt einen "Push".

----------


## Flauscheding

Ja schon, aber meine Bedenken sind ja eher in die Richtung, dass ich am Dienstag ja auch nciht 2x kreuzen darf. D.h. wenn ich es verhau, dann schon *hmpf*, aber das mu ich nicht haben.
Ach Mist, ich knnt' grad aus dem Fenster springen.
Les jetzt erstmal noch ein bisschen BC nach und dann kreuz ich H04. Das mu ich heute nochmal machen, da ich morgen ja nochmal H06 machen mu.
Boah, wie knnen einen ein paar Zahlen so demotivieren?  :kotzen:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

bei dieser falschen frage mit der beta-oxidation:

warum stimuliert insulin die beta oxidation??

ist doch ein anaboles hormon, was fett in den fettzellen hlt!

warum oxidation = abbau?

----------


## sinnlich

Dachte auch: Insulin HEMMT die Lipolyse!!!

----------


## sinnlich

By the way-war hier Tage nicht mehr auf dieser Seit: Mama mia ist ja ein Mammut-thread geworden...
Krass

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Tut es ja auch! Es steht fr die Lipogenese! Ist einfach so. Punkt.

----------


## goeme

knnt ihr mir mal verraten welche frage ihr da meint??

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich wei auch nicht, wieso ihr euch hier mit einer FALSCHEN frage aufhaltet  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Meuli

Die Frage hat berhaupt nix mit Insulin zu tun. Das ist ja der Fehler  :Grinnnss!:  Die steht einfach nur falsch auf der CD. Vergiss das Insulin!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Nennt mich verantwortunglos, faul, doof, alles drei zusammen oder sonstwas....

ICH gucke heute Abend TV  :Grinnnss!: 
Laptop auf meinem Scho, locker kreuzen, keinen Stress machen, in den Werbepausen Ton aus, dann mal ein bichen konzentrierter kreuzen.

Och, wenn ich mir das so recht berlege, ist es mir egal wenn mich jetzt jemand bld nennt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sinnlich

Insulin hin oder her....
Ich werde jetzt mal spazierengehen und mich etwas abreagieren. Es ist wie Daisy gesagt hat: die Tage sind gezhlt, das was sitzt sitzt und mehr geht nicht mehr...
Bringen wirs zu Ende!

----------


## Zimtfrosch

hmmm...  ich glaub ich hab ne hippocampusparese   :Grinnnss!:   bei mir geht grad kein Input mehr....

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Genau! Machen wir eine Party  ::-dance:

----------


## Meuli

> ICH gucke heute Abend TV 
> Laptop auf meinem Scho, locker kreuzen, keinen Stress machen, in den Werbepausen Ton aus, dann mal ein bichen konzentrierter kreuzen.



Hihi, liebste Daisy, das mach ich die ganze Zeit schon so  :Blush:  Geht dann zwar etwas langsamer mit Kreuzen, aber was solls. Muss einfach sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lm09

> Nennt mich verantwortunglos, faul, doof, alles drei zusammen oder sonstwas....
> 
> ICH gucke heute Abend TV 
> Laptop auf meinem Scho, locker kreuzen, keinen Stress machen, in den Werbepausen Ton aus, dann mal ein bichen konzentrierter kreuzen.
> 
> Och, wenn ich mir das so recht berlege, ist es mir egal wenn mich jetzt jemand bld nennt


dito!!!meine worte...mach genau das gleiche, wollte heute abend, also ich fang gleich damit an 08/2003 tag 1 kreuzen und gleichzeitig the day after tomorrow gucken, steh eigentlich nicht auf solche filme, der soll aber gut sein...mal schauen...

----------


## sinnlich

LAIL

wer spielt denn da mit? Worum gehts im Film? Krrrrr....  :Grinnnss!:   :Woow: 

EDIT: kann ja nicht mal mehr die simpelsten Stze schreiben ohne Fehler zu machen! Nachm Physikum werde ich erst mal 3 Jahre schlafen...hehehe

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hihi, genau den guck ich mir auch an  :bhh:

----------


## lm09

dennis quaid oder wie man ihn sonst schreiben mag*g* den mag ich nmlci auch, hoffentlich ist der film auch so gut. so katastrophenfilme gucke ich echt ungern, finde es krass wie man aus dem leid derer, die sowas durchmachen mussten einen film machen kann (z.b.tsunami...) finde ich nich toll. nur heute muss ich mal runter kommen, spider man 2, geht nicht hab 1 nicht gesehen, und teenie film wie der auf vox..nee...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wisst ihr, was ich mal richtig geil finde? Dass wir offenbar alle irgendwie genau gleich ticken. Und irgendwie finde ich den Titel des Films auch so passend: 

THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW!!!!!

Und ich bin mir nicht sicher, wird am Ende eigentlich alles gut?????? Wenigstens ein bichen?

----------


## lm09

hey leute, hab da mal ne frage, das lpa fr nrw liegt ja in dsseldorf, musstet ihr alle, die nicht in dsseldorf studieren oder wohnen hierhin und schreibt ihr auch hier?

----------


## Bille11

wird es *nickt*

----------


## sinnlich

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh...spiderman!!! Den guck ich! Wo luftn der? Der ist mein Lieblingsheld!

(Dennis Quaid ist nicht so ganz mein Fall!)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lm09

> Wisst ihr, was ich mal richtig geil finde? Dass wir offenbar alle irgendwie genau gleich ticken. Und irgendwie finde ich den Titel des Films auch so passend: 
> 
> THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> Und ich bin mir nicht sicher, wird am Ende eigentlich alles gut?????? Wenigstens ein bichen?


FINDE ICH AUCH... alle haben mal gemeinsam ein hoch oder ein gemeinsames tief..irgendwie witzig...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hey, aber Jake Gyllenhal ist doch mal ein Leckerchen!!!!!!!

----------


## lm09

> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh...spiderman!!! Den guck ich! Wo luftn der? Der ist mein Lieblingsheld!
> 
> (Dennis Quaid ist nicht so ganz mein Fall!)


er ist auch nicht mein typ, aber er ist ein guter schauspieler. ich glaub spiderman luft auf rtl... brigens meine arachnophobie war der grund weshalb ich ihn mir nicht im kino angeguckt habe, wo jeder doch meinte den muss man im kino gesehen haben.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Und? Hast du nicht die Chance der systematischen Desensibilisierung genutzt?????????  :Grinnnss!: 

Daisy, vllig bld im Kopp heute  :bhh:

----------


## sinnlich

LoOoOoOoOL

Wir sind schon ne Truppe! Kenne diesen Jake DingsBums da nicht! Aber was anderes: Jude Law ist ein Leckerchen! Und Paul Walker und Keanu und....

Ich drehe noch am Rad...Hehehe

----------


## lm09

ne mich kriegt keiner nur in die nhe eines achtbeiners...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Doch doch, den kennst du! Kennst du "Donnie Darko"???? Dann kennst du auch Jake Leckerli

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> ne mich kriegt keiner nur in die nhe eines achtbeiners...


Hey, so ne reziproke Annherung mit Aktivierung des Parasympathikus mittels Schoki als schicke Belohnung, das wr doch was!

Daisy, jetzt kurz vor dem Bld-Kollaps  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

> Daisy, jetzt kurz vor dem Bld-Kollaps


kurz davor???? *duck*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lm09

ne ne ne, spinnen?nein danke!!! nun wo schreibt ihr? ihr habt glaub ich meinpost oben bersehen?

----------


## sinnlich

Hehehe-Daisy stimmt!
LAIL: wenns dann immer noch nicht klappt mit der PHOBIE, dann empfehle ich: FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTING!(Reizberflutung)...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich schreib in Essen. Studiere in Essen, also schreib ich auch da.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Hehehe-Daisy stimmt!
> LAIL: wenns dann immer noch nicht klappt mit der PHOBIE, dann empfehle ich: FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTING!(Reizberflutung)...


Aber das will guuuuuuut abgewogen werden! Nicht dass der Patient vllig durchdreht und kollabiert!

----------


## lm09

das wrde mir passieren...*g*

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Und hier noch ein Beispiel zur kognitiven Dissonanz:

"Ach wissen Sie, Herr Professor. Im Grunde ist das Physikum ja gar nicht schlimm. Das wird immer nur so erzhlt, damit alle glauben, das sei so'n heftiger Brocken. Deshalb ist es auch gar nicht schlimm, dass ich mich jetzt weigere, was gegen meine Faulheit zu tun. Weil's ja nicht wirklich notwendig ist."

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Und das hier fr diese doofe Liketodersonstnochwas-Skala:

Ich bin heute sehr unmotiviert und mir geht alles am Arch vorbei  :Grinnnss!: 

Diese Aussage

(1) trifft voll und ganz zu
(2) trifft nur heute zu
(3) trifft nur bedingt zu
(4) trifft berhaupt nicht zu
(5) is doch totaler Bockmist, wie berhaupt alles   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lm09

der ist gut daisy...

----------


## sinnlich

Und genau das wrde zum folgenden Satz des Profs fhren (der nur noch eine asymmetrische Kontingenz als Lsung sieht!): " Frau Daisy-das ist nicht mein Problem! Ich habe immer solche Studenten, die sowas behaupten! Mir egal!"

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Und weil mich das alles so sehr belastet, lass ich das Lernen einfach weg, dann geht es mir wieder gut  :Grinnnss!: 

Na? Negativ verstrkt?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sinnlich

Bis spter! Bye bye...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Dazu fllt mir jetzt nur Verdrngung ein  :Nixweiss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sinnlich

PS: Total negativ verstrkt! Lasst uns ab heute nur noch mit negativen Verstrkungen arbeiten!

NEIGATIVE VERSTRKUNG AN DIE MACHT!!!

----------


## Zimtfrosch

Sagt mal...  gebt ihr eure Ergebnisse am 1. Tag gleich hier ein, oder wartet ihr bis zum 2. Tag. Oder schaut ihr gar nicht nach, ob ihr bestanden habt?? Wegen der mdl.??

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Plan: Vornehmen, hier NICHT reinzuschauen
Durchfhrung: mangelhaft  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

Also ich werd wohl erst am Mi nachmittag schauen, weil ich vorher noch in W bin und da kein Internet hab ....

----------


## lm09

also ich schau mir den lsungsschlssel schon an, aber was meinst du mit hierrein posten...?

----------


## Flauscheding

Ohje, der Wahnsinn geht um *g*.

Hab eben versucht nen Mittagsschlaf zu machen, aber irgendwie war das nichts. Jetzt hab ich Kopfweh *rks*, aber wenigstens frier ich nicht mehr.

Naja mal sehen, vielleicht hock ich mich zu euch vor die Glotze, wenns hilft?!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Was mir jetzt an diesem Wochenende mal richtig gut getan hat, war die Tatsache, dass ich mir fr halb 7 den Wecker stellen musste, dann mit Lenchen zum Schwimmbad tigern musste. Dort hab ich mal fr ein paar Stunden an nix anderes gedacht als an diesen Wettkamp mit allen Begleiterscheinungen. Durch dieses frhe Pflichtaufstehen hab ich wenigstens wieder nen normalen Arbeitsrhythmus bekommen. Das mach ich jetzt morgen frh auch wieder so und alles wird gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

So, ich guck jetzt die Lindenstrae  :bhh:  Mir doch alles egal  :Grinnnss!:   :Keks:

----------


## Rammstein24

In Physiologie bin ich leider wie die Aktien   :Frown:  

einmal hoch einmal runter  :Frown:  


Ich habe leider keine chance  :Frown:

----------


## Flauscheding

Nicht aufgeben, Rammstein. Wer aufgibt, hat schon verloren, also weiterkmpfen! Wir schaffen das!

----------


## corpus delicti

Sei froh, dass du dieses Erlebnis nur in Physio hast.... 

Bei mir ist es ein konstantes TIEF! Ich kann nicht mal mehr abstrzen, weil ich schon ganz unten bin!  :Grinnnss!: ...Ach ja: Und das auch nicht nur in Physio... Und Psycho-DAS Fach, was doch eigentlich immer ganz gut lief, hat sich jetzt irgendwie auch von mir verabschiedet.... Toll   :Hh?:

----------


## lm09

so leute ich verabschiede mich fr heute abend, ihr wisst nach 20h luft nei mir nix mehr. mir fehlen noch die 60 physio fragen aus 08/2003, die kreuze ich whrend derwerbung, mach wir was zu essen und ab ins wohnzimmer...bis morgen vormittag! schnen abend  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

WNSCHE ALLEN HEUTE ABEND EINEN SCHNEN ABLENKUNGS-TV-ABEND  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bjoern83

Jap, ich euch auch!
Eigentlich lenke ich mich die ganze letzte Woche schon mit Fernsehen ab...  :Blush:  
Grad luft ein witzig cooles MTV Masters!  :Top:

----------


## Schneewitche

Hui, hier gehts ja voll ab. Im moment bin ich sogar recht entspannt (ich kanns kaum glauben, vor Biochemie war ich schon ne woche vorher nen Nervenbndel- natrlich pseudounipolar). Hab gerade den zweiten Tag 03/2006 gekreuzt und lief realtiv gut. Jetzt mache ich den zweiten Tag 08/2006 noch mal und morgen die passenden ersten tage.

Mir hat gestern das leckere Abendessen mit viel Ramazotti geholfen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich hab mich umentschieden und kreuz doch noch statt mich vor die Glotze zu hauen.
Allerdings hab ich mit meiner Prfungsgruppe telefoniert und bei den 2en lufts heute auch richtig mies. Vielleicht beruhigt's euch ja. Auerdem hab ich mir sagen lassen, dass es beim Theater so sein mu, dass die Generalprobe schief geht. Die Premiere soll dann nmlich toll werden *hihi*.
Und wenns beim Theater so ist, warum soll das dann nicht auch auf uns zutreffen? Vielleicht beruhigt's ja den ein oder anderen von euch   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lm09

na, bin doch noch da  :Grinnnss!:  der film war so spannend, dass ich gerade mal 29 fragen in den werbungen beantworten konnte, so muss ich noch wach bleiben und 31 fragen machen... hoffe ihr hattet auch einen so entspannten abend wie ich...  :hmmm...:  bis morgen

----------


## Flauscheding

OT: es ist mal wieder Sonntagabend, meine Nachbarn pimpern schon wieder ( wie jeden Sonntag um die Uhrzeit ) und unterhalten die ganze Strasse *tz*. 
Wie soll man sich da aufs kreuzen konzentrieren? *argh*

----------


## nanni83

aaaaargh ist das geil *g* *sichschlapplach*

----------


## lm09

wenn ich knnte...dann...arghh... hat mir tatschlich das programm der cd gesagt, dass meine prfungszeitabgelaufen ist und die prfung beendet...ich war 7 fragen vor schluss... jetzt direkt zu frage 153 und mach den rest noch...wie tzend...

----------


## lm09

bevor ich jetzt endgltig gehe...physio im jahr 08/2003 ist einfach nur zum  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Na super, bei 3/2006 bringe ich es beim 1. Tag mal gerade auf schlappe 51 %. Gelungene halbe Generalprobe  :kotzen:

----------


## Zimtfrosch

Ach Mist... bei mir lufts auch eher bergab als bergauf... werd mich wohl morgen ausruhen...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Na toll, die ganze Zeit gute Ergebnisse! Und jetzt fang ich an zu zittern!!!!

----------


## Doctse

> Na toll, die ganze Zeit gute Ergebnisse! Und jetzt fang ich an zu zittern!!!!


Das ist normal  :Grinnnss!:  Du schaffst das! *Schoki reich*

----------


## Meuli

So, ich hab mich fr die Kurse vom 1.klin. angemeldet .... Wehe, wenn das jetzt umsonst war ...   :bhh:

----------


## Flauscheding

Quatsch Meuli, schlielich schaffen wir das *hh*.
Ich hab noch keinen Plan frs 1. klin. Die Stundenplne sind auch noch nicht da und berhaupt wei ich nicht wann und wie und wo. Aber vielleicht ist das auch besser so.
ICh hab jetzt nochmal 1. Tag H 04 gekreuzt ( da hab ich beim letzten Mal so schlecht abgeschnitten ), das sah gut aus. 
2. Tag mach ich morgen, ebenso das bekloppe H 06 *hmpf*.
Hoffentlich wird das was am Di und Mi *bet*.
Schlaft fein   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## roger rekless

ich brauch urlaub! und wenn ich meine wohnung so ansehe: ich brauch personal!

----------


## Frau Dockter

Ich hab keinen Bock mehr.......  :kotzen:  

Was macht ihr morgen am letzten Tag so? Lernen? Kreuzen? Nix tun???

----------


## roger rekless

hab letztesmal die beiden groen fcher des ersten tags nochmal locker gekreuzt... und war am abend dann mit kumpels (aus der klinik schon^^) nochmal ein bier trinken, damit ich auch pennen konnte. war besser als sich verrckt zu machen. Ansonsten: Sicheres Auftreten bei vlliger Ahnungslosigkeit!  :Smilie:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Die Fcher von morgen nochmal " ankreuzen " und heute abend dann einen Cocktail trinken gehen ( mit Leidensgenossen ) ... that's it

----------


## catgut

> Na super, bei 3/2006 bringe ich es beim 1. Tag mal gerade auf schlappe 51 %. Gelungene halbe Generalprobe



Denk Dir nix, ich hab da auch nur 53% gekreuzt. Und das Schlimme daran: am ersten Tag hole ich die meisten Punkte, das ist eigentlich mein starker Tag.
Am zweiten Tag reit es Psycho nicht immer raus, was ich in Ana verbuxle.

Schlimmer ist das H06, da hatte ich grad mal 50%. Ich frag mich, wie das dann morgen wird. Ich kann ja schlecht sagen "Ja, aufs erste Mal geht ja nie, lasst mich dasselbe ein zweites Mal machen:"

----------


## Schneewitche

> und wenn ich meine wohnung so ansehe: ich brauch personal!


Das wr bei mir auch dringend ntig. Es ist ein so verdammtes Kaos in meinem Zimmer. Berge von gewaschener Wsche, die ich aber nicht eingerumt habe. Zettel berall, Berge von Sigkeiten auf meinem schreibtisch und berall diese blden Wollmuse....

Ich hab beschlossen heute einfach das gleiche wie die letzten wochen zu machen und gar keine Panik aufkommen zu lassen. Noch mal die Medilearn-Faktensammlung berfliegen, zwei Tage flott durchkreuzen und mich dann mit leckeren Esssachen fr morgen eindecken.   :Keks:

----------


## Flauscheding

Moin,
meine Hnde zittern jetzt schon und gut schlafen konnte ich auch nicht.
Wie soll das dann erst morgen werden?   :Nixweiss:  
Werde heute nochmal H06 kreuzen, BC von F 05, weil das sco schlecht war und dann geh ich zu Fu in die Stadt undkaufe mir einen Radierer und nen Bleistift. Nicht, dass ich nicht genug Bleistifte zu Hause htte, aber das lenkt zumindest a.
Um 9:00 werd ich dann in die Heia gehen.

----------


## Schneewitche

Ich werde da morgen aber auch mit 4 Bleistiften antanzen und ich hab mir auhc neue Radiergummis gekauft   :bhh:  
Ich empfehle sehr ein bis zwei Glschen rotwein am Abend vor der Prfung zum entspannten Schlafen (werde ich heute auhc wieder machen)   :Party:

----------


## Flauscheding

Nee, Alkohol geht gar nicht, dann kann ich nicht schlafen und dann geht's mir dabei auch noch mies. Selbst ein Glschen haut mich in solchen Situationen immer vllig um.
Ich hab da andere Wege gefunden um besser schlafen zu knnen. 
Das wird schon, wir schaffen das. Man mu es sich selbst nur immer wieder einreden. Auerdem vertrau ich mal denen, die das Fiesikum schon hinter sich haben und sagen, dass man ungefhr das kreuzt, was man zuletzt daheim gkreuzt hat. Wenn das stimmt, dann passt's bei mir auch und bei euch sowieso.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

:kotzen:   Bitte kreuzen Sie die richtige Aussage an

(A) GP = Grand Prix
(B) GP = Generalprobe (vergeigt)
(C) GP = Groer Pipi
(D) GP = Ganz Plde
(E) GP = Grrrrrrrrrrr Pffffffffffft

----------


## Schneewitche

Jetzt war die Generalprobe bei mir gerade richtig gut (fr meine Verhltnisse). 12% ber der Bestehungsgrenze. Aber is das jetzt ein schlechtes Zeichen? 
Doch so lnagsamm kommen manchmal auch die ersten aufgeregten gEfhle in meinem bauch hoch (wird bestimmt von den fiesen Nebenzellen produziert)

----------


## lm09

moin moin... ihr seid ja richtig flott, so frh am morgen und schon fertige generalproben...ohje was mach ichblo falsch...ich sitze irgendwie so gleichgltig am pc und kreuz so ruhig vor mich hin...da fllt mir ein abwehrmechanismus der Isolierung...*g*

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hab gerade mal bei Google Earth geschaut, wo ich denn genau schreibe. Ok, diesen himmelblauen groen Kuppelbau KANN ich gar nicht bersehen!!! Und nach Parkpltzen sieht es da auch aus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

> moin moin... ihr seid ja richtig flott, so frh am morgen und schon fertige generalproben...ohje was mach ichblo falsch...ich sitze irgendwie so gleichgltig am pc und kreuz so ruhig vor mich hin...da fllt mir ein abwehrmechanismus der Isolierung...*g*


Fertig ist gut, ich bin noch immer fleiig dabei und das wird wohl alles noch ne Weile bei mir dauern.
Aber so hab ich wenigstens genug zu tun heute und mu mir keine doofen Gedanken machen ( obwohl ich mir die sowieso mach   :Blush:  ).

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hey, das war letzte Nacht! Und hat mir dementsprechend blde Trume verursacht  :kotzen:

----------


## Solara

Fr die Bleistift-Kufer:

Bei uns (Mnchen) durfte man keine eigenen Stifte, Radiergummi etc. verwenden - die wurden gestellt und danach wieder eingesammelt   ::-oopss:  !

Fr den letzten Tag - geht an die frische Luft und entspannt ein bisschen (sofern nervlich mglich   :Top:  ) - ausserdem: macht, was immer ihr noch fr ntig haltet, um morgen halbwegs vernnftig in die Prfung zu gehen, egal, was andere sagen (so  la: am letzten Tag vor der Prfung lernt man eh nix mehr)!

Wer morgen noch kreuzt um sich auf den 2.Tag vorzubereiten, den bewundere ich - hatte ich vor genau einem Jahr auch vor, habe aber dann den halben Abend hier verbracht, um rauszubekommen, wieviel Punkte ich am ersten Tag geschafft habe   :Blush:  - war ne gute Idee - so konnte ich ruhiger in den 2. Tag (den fr mich ungeliebteren   :dumdiddeldum...:  ) gehen.
Mit kreuzen war dann nix mehr ....   ::-dance:  !

Viel Erfolg & Glck und was ihr sonst noch so alles brauchen knnt!!

----------


## Schneewitche

Oh je, ich bewundere ja die Leute die am Di schon ihre Ergebnisse nachgucken. Das werde ich mir aber so was von streng verbieten! Bei mir ist der zweite Tag besser und da kann ich mich ja nur Di abend nervs macchen. Ich nehme mir heute abend einfach Greys Anatomy auf und gucke das morgen abend.

----------


## lm09

> Oh je, ich bewundere ja die Leute die am Di schon ihre Ergebnisse nachgucken. Das werde ich mir aber so was von streng verbieten! Bei mir ist der zweite Tag besser und da kann ich mich ja nur Di abend nervs macchen. Ich nehme mir heute abend einfach Greys Anatomy auf und gucke das morgen abend.


aber greys anatomy luft doch morgen? wollte ich auch gucken, vorher desp.hous. wie jeden di...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

So, jetzt kommt die richtige Generalprobe. Das MUSS jetzt klappen!!!!! H06 hab ich noch nie gekreuzt!!!!!! *Angst hab  :Oh nee...: *

----------


## lm09

du brauchst keine angst habe!!! gehe ruhig an die einzelnen fragen ran, und vor exotischen neuen fragen nicht zusammenschrecken... easy going  :Top:

----------


## Flauscheding

> Fr die Bleistift-Kufer:
> 
> Bei uns (Mnchen) durfte man keine eigenen Stifte, Radiergummi etc. verwenden - die wurden gestellt und danach wieder eingesammelt   !
> 
> Viel Erfolg & Glck und was ihr sonst noch so alles brauchen knnt!!


Ich seh das als Ablenkungsmanver an, nen Euro fuffzig fr nen Bleistift macht mich nicht rmer  :Big Grin: . So hab ich aber einen Grund noch an die frische Luft zu gehen, ob ich den morgen benutzen darf oder nicht ist dann eh egal.
Ansonsten hoffe ich einfach, dass ich meine Nerven behalte, die zappeln nmlich echt jetzt schon.
 ::-oopss:   ::-oopss:   ::-oopss:

----------


## Schneewitche

> aber greys anatomy luft doch morgen? wollte ich auch gucken, vorher desp.hous. wie jeden di...


Ich bin aber doch ein ORF gucker nd da kommt heute abend die erste Folge der dritten Staffe. Aber die jetzigen Folgen auf Prosieben sind auch spannend oder? Aber die kenne ich ja schon   :Woow: 

Ich mu heute dringend mehr Smint kaufen. Im moment esse ich nmlich ein Pckchen pro tag. *mhjam- mehr smint in den Mund stopf*

----------


## lm09

hab gerade mit ner  freundin telefoniert, sie ist am fr schon mit dem mndlichen dran ( bei mir ist der postbote wieder einfach vorbei gefahren...) nunja schreib mich auch erst am samstag mit ihr zusammen ein, dann brauch ich mich jetzt nicht noch darum zu kmmern...

----------


## lm09

kennt jemand vielleicht noch ne eselsbrcke, die den unterschied zwischen projektion und verschiedung hervorhebt? verwechsle die 2 stndig...

----------


## Schneewitche

Projektion von sich selbst was auf andere verschieben (die fiesen Mtter, die ihre Kinder zum erfolg prgeln). Verschiebung von einer anderen auf eine noch andere Person(vom Papa aus der Kindheit auf den Ehemann)

----------


## lm09

cool danke! echt gut, kann mir jetzt bestimmt diese 2 begriffe merken! lg

----------


## goeme

> Projektion von sich selbst was auf andere verschieben (die fiesen Mtter, die ihre Kinder zum erfolg prgeln). Verschiebung von einer anderen auf eine noch andere Person(vom Papa aus der Kindheit auf den Ehemann)


vermixt du da nicht beide dinge ein wenig?

dein papa aus der kindheit auf den ehemann ist eine BERTRAGUNG!

VERSCHIEBUNG:
man verschiebt negative emotionen die man einer person gegenber empfindet, auf eine andere (die ungefhrlicher ist)
z.b. mann rger mit chef, sagt auf der arbeit nichts, lsst rger und gereiztheit bei seiner frau raus

PROJEKTION:
eigene emotionen in anderer person wahrgenommen
eigene aggressionspotentiale werden dem gegenber unterstellt
z.b. "was kuckst du"

----------


## mng

Hey,
hat jemand von euch viell. die Cd mit dem neuen Physikum & somit auch die Kommentare??? Ich check da die rechenaufgaben nicht..  :kotzen:   :kotzen:  
Knnte mir jmd die Kommentare posten, biiiitte! 
Tag 1: Aufg. 136, 139, 116, 52, 24 (Gr. A, also hab die Aufgaben dier bei medilearn runtergeladen)
 :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## lm09

> vermixt du da nicht beide dinge ein wenig?
> 
> dein papa aus der kindheit auf den ehemann ist eine BERTRAGUNG!
> 
> VERSCHIEBUNG:
> man verschiebt negative emotionen die man einer person gegenber empfindet, auf eine andere (die ungefhrlicher ist)
> z.b. mann rger mit chef, sagt auf der arbeit nichts, lsst rger und gereiztheit bei seiner frau raus
> 
> PROJEKTION:
> ...


danke schn!  :Top:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich htte auch nochmal ne Frage zum H 06, Aufgabe Nr. 31, 1.Tag ( auf CD ).
Soweit ich wei, darf ich die Frage nicht posten, die richtige Antwort wre *disynaptische Hemmung*.
Aber wieso?
Ich will doch, dass das Golgi-Ding hemmt und dafr mu es doch erregt werden. Wenn ich es hemme, tut's doch nix, wenn ich es errege, wirkt es hemmend.
Also warum ist die Antwort dann nicht disynapt. Erregung?
Oder ich bin grad zu doof fr die Aufgabe, der Kommentar bringt mich diesbzgl. auch nicht weiter.

----------


## Schneewitche

> vermixt du da nicht beide dinge ein wenig?
> 
> dein papa aus der kindheit auf den ehemann ist eine BERTRAGUNG!


Ups, das is echt missverstndlich (kommt davon wenn man so wneige Wrter benutzt). Ich meine damit, das negativer verhltnis zum vater, das dann auf den Ehemann bertragen wird und man da dann auch ein schlechtes Verhltniss entwickelt. Is es so besser? Hm, nehmt einfach die Erklrung von Goeme, ich bin dazu leider doch nicht mehr so gut in der LAge   :Blush:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Diese Kack-Rechenaufgaben werden mir das Genick brechen! Ich KANN unter Stress nicht gut rechnen!!!! Ansonsten bin ich mit Teil 1 der absoluen Generalprobe zufrieden. Hab aber auch teilweise einen Bockmist zusammengekreuzt  :Blush:

----------


## goeme

> Ich htte auch nochmal ne Frage zum H 06, Aufgabe Nr. 31, 1.Tag ( auf CD ).
> Soweit ich wei, darf ich die Frage nicht posten, die richtige Antwort wre *disynaptische Hemmung*.
> Aber wieso?
> Ich will doch, dass das Golgi-Ding hemmt und dafr mu es doch erregt werden. Wenn ich es hemme, tut's doch nix, wenn ich es errege, wirkt es hemmend.
> Also warum ist die Antwort dann nicht disynapt. Erregung?
> Oder ich bin grad zu doof fr die Aufgabe, der Kommentar bringt mich diesbzgl. auch nicht weiter.



erregung der golgi --> hemmung alpha-motoneuron des selben muskels!

1b-fasern erregen interneurone die motoneurone hemmen

----------


## WAF2512

@ Flauscheding

disynaptisch heit hier nur, da das ganze noch ber ein Interneuron geht,

also: golgi organ-synapse-interneuron-synapse-motoneuron

Die erste Synapse ist erregend, die zweite hemmend,

Hoffe, ich konnte dir damit helfen

----------


## Flauscheding

Disynaptisch ist mir ja klar, ich hng an der Hemmung. 
Und das kapier ich trotzdem immer noch nicht, denn um die Wirkung der Hemmung zu entfalten, mu es doch erregt werden. 
Oder ich hab schon die Fragestellung nicht kapiert und es hngt daran, das kann auch sein *verzweifel*.
Die Wirkung ist eine Hemmung, aber selbst wenn es eine hemmende Wirkung hat, mu es doch erregt werden um diese Wirkung zu entfalten, egal welche das dann sein mag.
Versteht ihr mein Kauderwelch berhaupt?

----------


## goeme

wie WAF2512 schrieb, das funktioniert ber ein interneuron, das wird erregt, und das interneuron wiedrum HEMMT dann das alpha-motoneuron via GABA

----------


## Meuli

Die Frage bezieht sich ja auf das alpha-Motoneuron, also was die Aktivierung der Ib-Afferenzen letztendlich am *Motoneuron* bewirkt, und das ist die Hemmung. Klar, das Interneuron muss erregt werden, aber hier wird explizit nach der Wirkung aufs Motoneuron gefragt. Hm etwas klarer???

----------


## Flauscheding

Ja, jetzt isses klar. Danke Meuli und ihr anderen   :Grinnnss!:  .
Mein Kopf ist schon ganz benebelt *bsssss*

----------


## mng

will sich denn keiner hier erbarmen und mir mal die kommentare fr aufg.136, 139, 116, 52, 24 (tag 1) schicken  :was ist das...?:  
Biiiiitte

----------


## goeme

> will sich denn keiner hier erbarmen und mir mal die kommentare fr aufg.136, 139, 116, 52, 24 (tag 1) schicken  
> Biiiiitte


wenn dann klrt das bitte per pn, kommentare mssen aufgrund von urheberschutz umgehend entfernt werden...

----------


## mng

@goeme: ja, ich wei- hab blo noch keine pn bekommen..sind ja nur 5 kommentrchen, die rauszukopieren sind..

----------


## lm09

mir geht es nicht gut... hab das gefhl, als pb mir jemand meine organe durch mein bauchnabel herauszieht...hab solche angst...aber nicht unbedingt vor der prfung selber, ist alles irgendwie komisch...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich kapier das nicht. Gestern Generalprobe verhauen, heute Generalprobe nochmal gekreuzt und zumindest den 1ten Tag mit Rekordpunkten beendet.
Mal sehen, was der 2te Tag bringt   :Grinnnss!:  .
Ich hab brigens keine Lust mehr *brr*

----------


## Meuli

So, liebe Mitstreiter, ich mach mich auf in meine internetlose Enklave  :Grinnnss!:  Wnsch euch allen viel Erfolg, Glck und starke Nerven!! Tschakka, wir schaffen das  :Grinnnss!:  
Bis Mittwoch, same time, same place, und dass mir da dann nur Erfolgsmeldungen zu Ohren kommen  :bhh: 

Lg
Meuli

----------


## Flauscheding

Meuli, toi toi toi, viel Erfolg dir! Behalt die Nerven, dann passt das schon   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Meuli!!!! Dir auch alles Gute und vor allem VIEL ERFOLG!!!!!

Daisy, die sich jetzt an Runde 2 macht und auf ein glckliches Ergebnis hofft  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mng

Meuli, Vielen lieben Dank fr die Ergebnisse- bin jetzt quasi ein impp- formel-kpsele  :bhh:  
&ganz viel Glck morgen!

----------


## lm09

> So, liebe Mitstreiter, ich mach mich auf in meine internetlose Enklave  Wnsch euch allen viel Erfolg, Glck und starke Nerven!! Tschakka, wir schaffen das  
> Bis Mittwoch, same time, same place, und dass mir da dann nur Erfolgsmeldungen zu Ohren kommen 
> 
> Lg
> Meuli


wnsche dir auch fr morgen gaaanz viel glck!!! schaka  :Top:

----------


## catgut

> Ich kapier das nicht. Gestern Generalprobe verhauen, heute Generalprobe nochmal gekreuzt und zumindest den 1ten Tag mit Rekordpunkten beendet.
> Mal sehen, was der 2te Tag bringt   .
> Ich hab brigens keine Lust mehr *brr*


Du auch??? Ich hab gestern magere 50% gehabt, heute ohne vorher noch mal reinzuschauen dann 80%. Das gefllt mir gar nicht. Ich mach deswegen noch mal das F06., das ist wenigstens zwei Tage her statt einen.
Sprich: Aussagekraft=0  
 :Hh?:   :Aufgepasst!:   ::-stud:

----------


## Sunny511

habe so ein schlechtes Gewissen....habe heute noch kaum was gemacht. Bin auch schon sehr mde und habe die Nase voll.  :kotzen:   Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus????

----------


## Flauscheding

Ja ich auch, cat. Gestern Generalprobe mit 55 % gemacht, heute Tag 1 mit 73%, Tag 2 luft sogar noch besser   :Hh?:  
Heute frh hab ich dann die zweite Hlfte von F 04 gekreuzt, da kamen insgesamt auch knapp 70% raus, dabei ist das schon nen Weilchen her, dass ich es das 1te Mal gekreuzt hab.
ICh seh das jetzt mal so: wenn wir im letzten so gut abschneiden, kann uns das IMPP zumindest nix mehr, falls sie manche Fragen nochmal stellen.
Aber ist schon komisch ...

----------


## lm09

hey sunny551 willkommen im club...hab oben schon gepostet, dass es mir heute so gar nicht gut geht...hat auch nicht so wirklich mit der prfung an fr sich zu tun, sondern wahrscheinlich weil es einfach schon soweit ist... habe heute tag2 von 03/2004 gemacht und mache gerade tag 1 von 03/2004, dann ist schluss und versuche mein zimmer bis zum schlafen gehen nicht mehr zu betreten. habt ihr auch so ein allgemeines angstgefhl. hatte das bisher noch nie und ich weiss auch nicht, warum es jetzt da ist.

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich glaube, uns gehts allen hnlich besch... h bescheiden. Ich bin heute schon den ganzen Tag nervs, die grte Sorge ist ja bei mir, dass ich meine Nerven nicht behalten kann. 
Kennt ihr das auch? Sobald es losgeht mit ner Klausur bekommt man nochmal nen richtigen Adrenalinsto und kann einfach nicht mehr klar denken?!
Ich hoffe mal, dass das dann doch schnell vorbei gehen wird, damit ich ordentlich kreuzen kann.
Aber nein, ich wollte mir ja keine Gedanken mehr ber morgen machen   ::-oopss:

----------


## lm09

ja flauscheding das kenne, man ist dann super aufgedreht und total aktiv und fit...aber im kopf ist nur matchebrei...ich fang auch nie sofort an zu kreuzen, schau mich 5min immer erst mal um sortiere meine gedanken und dann fang ich an.

----------


## lm09

achtung achtung...folgender beitrag enthlt...keinerlei info...  :bhh:  dieser beitrag ist non-sense...wollte die 100 posts knacken...  :bhh:   ::-dance:

----------


## Flauscheding

So, das war's jetzt auch fr mich: Ich habe fertig!
Ich wnsche euch morgen viel Erfolg, das ntige Glck und gute Nerven.
Schlaft heute Nacht gut, wir sehen uns sptestens Mittwoch *g*.
Toi toi toi!

----------


## lm09

wnsche dir auch alles gute fr morgen, viel erfolg und die ntige geduld, die nacht zu berstehen. ich mach jetzt auch schluss, geh raus dann tv gucken und frh ins bett... VIEL ERFOLG UND GLCK EUCH ALLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!schaka

----------


## Bjoern83

Wow, komme grad vom Sport, noch mal schn geschwitzt...

Dann schliee ich mich allen hier an und wnsche uns viel Erfolg, einen khlen Kopf und ruhigen Magen!!  :Top:  
Man sieht sich hier Mittwoch!   :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Blaumeise

Hatte heut so gar keine Lust irgendwas zu kreuzen..ich spar mir das fr morgen und bermorgen auf.

An alle Leidensgenossen..
alles Gute und vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Erfolg Euch (uns) allen!
Wir schaffen das   ::-dance:  
Gehe jetzt noch auf ein Glas Wein zu einer Freundin.
Gruss Meise

----------


## Schneewitche

So, ich esse jetzt was und schmeie mich mit Rotwein vor den Fernseher. Euch allen viel GLck fr morgen. Bis Mi nachmittag!

----------


## Pille_McCoy

So, ich gehe jetzt was trinken !
Wnsche euch eine erholsame Nacht und viel Glck fr den morgigen Tag !

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich geh jetzt mal schn unter die Dusche, pflege meinen geschundenen Krper mit gut duftender Lotion, fr die Seele gibt es gleich ein Stckchen Schoki vor dem Fernseher. Dann pack mein Tschken fr morgen, leg die Wegbeschreibung noch dazu und alles, was ich sonst noch so brauche. Und dann ist Schlafenszeit.

Die Generalprobe ist knapp daneben ausgefallen (1 Punkt!!!!!), insofern kann es morgen nur besser werden *instndig hoff*

Ich wnsch euch allen verdammt viel Erfolg! JEDER von uns hat es sich saumig verdient  :Top:

----------


## schwarzwald

Jetzt hier auch nochmal....


*VIEL GLCK IHR LIEBEN !!!!!!!!!!*  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  

Ich denk ab morgen ganz ganz fest an Euch - versprochen 

LG  ::-stud:

----------


## catgut

Ich drcke uns allen ganz fest die Daumen und wnsche allen morgen

*TOI TOI TOI * 
*dreimalberschulterspuck*

----------


## roger rekless

LEUTE... wenn ich sehe wieviele IDIOTEN das geschafft haben.... also bitte.

1. hingehen.
2. haltung bewahren ( das ist das A und O )
3. rocken

das schaffen auch so gelegenheits- oder mal-ausprobieren-mediziner. aber wir sind vollblutmedis. wir GEHREN in die klinik. also ich freu mich morgen auf eure ersten punkte!!! ROCKT ON! *kerze anznd* ONE LOVE!!

----------


## McBeal

Auch von mir nochmal: Viel Glck Euch allen!!! Werde Euch die Daumen drcken (vielleicht ist das sogar gut fr den Kreislauf  :hmmm...:  ), bin aber davon berzeugt, dass ihr das alle gar nicht ntig habt, sondern alles ganz locker meistern werdet!! Das klappt schon!!  :Grinnnss!:  Freut Euch einfach drauf, denn schlielich ist die Kreuzerei dann fr die nchste Zeit erstmal vorbei!   :Top:  

LG,
Ally

----------


## Flauscheding

Attackeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!   *irrekicher*   :bhh:

----------


## Fino

Also Ihr Lieben, bevor ich nach diesem Nachdienst ins Bett falle - 

ich druecke Euch allen (im Schlaf) gaaaaaaaaanz fest die Daumen.
@ Daisy: eine verpatzte Generalprobe ist ein gutes Zeichen  :Top:  

*euchallendreimalueberdielinkeschulterspuck*

----------


## Bjoern83

Jaja, ein Mann ohne Prinzipien! ...ich muss einfach hier vorbei schaun :Blush:  
Mein lieber Scholli!! Die Zeit war letztlich ganz schn knapp, htte ich nicht gedacht. Physik war weniger schlimm als erwartet, dafr haben Chemie und v.a. Fiesio extrem reingehauen, die Herzfragen waren nicht ohne.
Bisheriges Fazit: Irgendwie viele viele Trennschrfe-Fragen (also mir gings so: 3 wissen, zwischen 2 raten)
Erholt euch heute!
 demain!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hatte des fteren mal 2 Auswahlmglichkeiten. Ich hoffe, ich hab mich immer fr das richtige entschieden. Mitunter war es auch so, dass ich einfach dachte: DAS ist die richtige Lsung..... hab dann meiner Intuition auch nachgegeben  :hmmm...:

----------


## Unregistriert

aka Dr. Jekyll
(kann mich grad nicht registrieren)


und das cd-kreuzen war doch ganz gut!

----------


## lm09

hi, ich kann mich irgendwie gaaanz schlecht einschtzen.. naja, weiss jemand ob und wo es den lsungsschlssel gibt, oder wie wird das gemacht?

----------


## goeme

warte einfach bis im forum was von ENDGLTIGE LSUNGEN ONLINE steht, wird so grob gegen 19-20 Uhr sein

----------


## lm09

vielen dank, was wre ich ohne euch!!!

----------


## Schneewitche

Und ich schaffe es auch nicht hier weg zu bleiben. Aber ich gucke keine Ergebnisse. Hab gerade zwei stunden geschlafen, weil ich so fertig war.
Mal sehen wie es morgen luft.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich bin soooooo inkonsequent!!!!! Ich guck hier stndig  ::-oopss:

----------


## Doctse

Sagt mal, in den vergangen Jahren war im Forum aber Ausnahmezustand.....Habt nur ihr Leute aus dem Thread hier und 5 andere beim Physikum mitgeschrieben?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*mitspammt*

Ich werd Konfettiknig, einfach Konfettiknig, und wenn's Konfetti alle ist, dann werd ich Luftgitarrist  :Grinnnss!:  *trller*

----------


## SpawnAlive

Ei, ei, ei ich bin dabei!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Meine F5-Taste ist gleich weggeschrubbert, so oft drck ich die.
Oh Mann ..... ich werd hier noch kirre   ::-oopss:

----------


## SpawnAlive

> Meine F5-Taste ist gleich weggeschrubbert, so oft drck ich die.
> Oh Mann ..... ich werd hier noch kirre


Bin schon in der Phase der Gleichgltigkeit.
Hab den mndlichen Teil zum Glck schon rum und werde morgen wohl komatse Zustnde erreichen.
Dann stress ich mich auch nicht so mit stndig nach den Ergebnissen schauen, denn dicht seh ich eh nix..  ::-angel:

----------


## lm09

hihi bin doch auch noch da!!! kreuz aber gerade noch 08/2003, bzw.fange gerade an, bin etwas verplant, da ich heute mein brief frs mndliche erhalten habe...ohje...nchsten donnerstag ist es soweit...

wenn dann heute abend die ferige liste da ist, wird, dann ein neuer thread aufgemacht und gesondert gekennzeichnet (fr die doofen unter uns *mich*)?oder steht das das beim anderen thread "erstr stand der dinge"

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich wollte es nicht, ich wollte es definitiv nicht, aber es kommt ja immmer anders, ne?!

----------


## lm09

> Meine F5-Taste ist gleich weggeschrubbert, so oft drck ich die.
> Oh Mann ..... ich werd hier noch kirre


f5? verstehe ich nicht...?

----------


## Flauscheding

Reloadtaste   :hmmm...:

----------


## lm09

merci beaucoup!!!

----------


## mng

Hey ihr,
habt ihr schon nach euren ergebnissen geschaut? Ich trau mich nicht, war nicht sooo rosig. Andererseits wills ichs schon wissen, aber was wenns mega schief gelaufen ist...

----------


## lm09

ich gucke auf jeden fall gleich!!! muss mich einschtzen knnen fr morgen, bin mir nur nicht sicher inwieweit die ergebnisse von medilearn und impp ausseinanderweichen werden. gibt es da erfahrungen, von den bisherigen  examina-auswertungen von medilearn?will denen ja nicht unterstellen, dass medilearn das falsch macht, sondern will nur wissen, ob man sich bezogen auf die erreichten punkte darauf verlassen kann?

----------


## goeme

> ich gucke auf jeden fall gleich!!! muss mich einschtzen knnen fr morgen, bin mir nur nicht sicher inwieweit die ergebnisse von medilearn und impp ausseinanderweichen werden. gibt es da erfahrungen, von den bisherigen  examina-auswertungen von medilearn?will denen ja nicht unterstellen, dass medilearn das falsch macht, sondern will nur wissen, ob man sich bezogen auf die erreichten punkte darauf verlassen kann?


ich kann mich in den verrgangenen jahren nicht dran erinnern, dass es bei den gewerteten fragen mehr als 3 abweichungen gab

----------


## lm09

oh super,  vielen lieben dank!!! werde noch 70 fragen zuende kreuzen, mich dann auf das sofa setzen und auswerten. heute ist doch greys anatomy tag, vielleicht kann ich die anatomie dadurch fr morgen was auffrischen...*g*

----------


## Flauscheding

So, ich hab jetzt ausgewertet und hoffe nun, da das passt. War doch ein bisschen besser als erwartet   :hmmm...:  .
Letztes Anatomie-Examen hab ich auch nochmal gekreuzt, jetzt geh ich in die Heia um fit zu sein fr morgen. 
Wnsche euch allen also einen erfolgreichen Tag morgen mit viiiiiel Glck und noch besseren Nerven!

----------


## Bjoern83

> So, ich hab jetzt ausgewertet und hoffe nun, da das passt. War doch ein bisschen besser als erwartet   .


Jaja, was lagen die Nerven vor ein paar Tagen noch blank und was wurde ich mit einem streberhaften Ergebnis von 65% angegiftet...  :hmmm...:  
Nix fr Ungut, Flausche!   :bhh:

----------


## Flauscheding

Na komm schon Bjrn, nicht nachtreten, sowas macht man  nicht.
Wir hatten das doch geklrt dachte ich.
Lass uns jetzt lieber morgen nochmal alles geben und uns dann zusammen freuen, hoffen, bangen , hmm?!

----------


## Bjoern83

War doch auch ein Augenzwinker-Smiley...
Also, haut rein und nehmt noch ne Mtze Schlaf heut nacht! Dann passt das schon morgen... 
Auerdem kommt hier schn Premack-Prinizip:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  mit   :Party:   belohnen   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich mchte auch 65 % haben *schnief*

----------


## corpus delicti

Naja...es gibt eben Leute, bei denen die Panik vorher komischerweise immer VIEL grer ist....Und das Ergebnis ist dann erstaunlicher Weise-oh Wunder, oh Wunder- doch ganz gut.... :-/

Okay-gut....Ich will hier jetzt natrlich nicht rumzicken!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich fand meine Leistung heute nicht so prickelnd, aber angesichts der kurzen Vorbereitungszeit echt OK. Aber ob das reicht, das ist ne andere Frage.......

Und morgen frh im Auto sing ich wieder mein Mantra von heute morgen  :Grinnnss!: :

"heute is ein schner Tag, es scheint die Sonne so schn, und es ist warm, es ist Frhling, ich bin entspannt, ich fhl mich gut, und ich bin nicht zu doof dafr"

----------


## Flauscheding

> Ich mchte auch 65 % haben *schnief*


Falls da was falsch rbergekommen sein mag, 65% hab ich auch nicht erreicht *hmpf*. Aber ich bin zufrieden, nachdem ich mit nem total miesen Gefhl aus der Prfung gegangen bin.
Hoffentlich wird's heute besser...

----------


## McBeal

> Hoffentlich wird's heute besser...


Klaaaaaaro, heute kommt Psycho!  :Grinnnss!:  Ihr schafft das !!!  :Top: 

LG,
Ally, die gespannt mitfiebert und sich auf Eure Kommentare heute Abend freut!!

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich find's toll, wie ihr mitfiebert! Das wollte ich nur mal los werden.
Heute frh bin ich sogar etwas entspannter als gestern, ist es denn zu glauben?
Ich sehe es positiv, das wird schon. Und dann..... *trum*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schneewitche

Ich hab gerade meinen ersten tag ausgewertet und hab 114Punkte. Aber heute lief es verdammt mies bei mir. Hoffentlich komme ich trotzdem auf die fehlendne 78 Punkte

----------


## schwarzwald

Ich drck Euch ganz doll die Daumen, dass es bei allen gereicht hat !!!!

Lass den Kopf net hngen Schneew *knuddel*  
 :Top:  das hat bestimmt geklappt !!!

----------


## Schneewitche

Ergebnisse! ERGEBNISSE! ICh will JETZT diese blde Auswertung haben. Warum dauert das denn so lange? Ich kann nicht mehr ruhig sitzen!! Das hab ich heut emorgen 4h schon gemacht!

----------


## tini 84

Hallo,

ich wei, dass es dieses thema schon hundert mal in diesem Forum gibt...aber wie kann es angehen, dass wir in Hamburg unsere Hefte nieeeee mitbekommen? Wir knnen uns unsere Hefte erst am 22.03 abholen und ja - das ist erst nchste Woche Donnerstag. 

Psychoterror; seelische Folter!!!!

Denn wie die meisten anderen fanden wir Hamburger dieses physikum auch nicht gerade leicht und wrden auch gerne wissen, ob wir hoffen drfen oder nicht...  :hmmm...: 

Warum darf das LPA bei uns so etwas machen???    :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich werde diesem Thread noch lnger erhalten bleiben  :grrrr....:

----------


## schwarzwald

> Ich werde diesem Thread noch lnger erhalten bleiben



Och Daisy, lass den Kopf net hngen.... *knuddel*

Das hat bestimmt geklappt !!!

----------


## Flauscheding

:kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## Schneewitche

Oh Gott is das spannend mit der Auswertung!
Wie stark ist denn gestern die statistische Auswertung von der ML-Auswertung abgewichen? Bis jetzt sind ja erst 103 ausgewertet, aber im moment wrden meine richtigen Antworten noch nicht ausreichen 

QDaisy ICh glaub das du es auhc geschafft hast. Ich wrde es dir total gnnen!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab es nicht geschafft!

----------


## Flauscheding

... ich wohl auch nicht, frag mich eh ob das nur mein Eindruck ist oder ob das IMPP und tatschlich verarscht hat. Das lief nach dem Motto: "wie knnen wir sie so richtig reinreiten?"

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Das ist ein Drecksverein! Ich frag mich nur, ob denen dabei einer abgeht, wenn sie sowas als Examen rausgeben. Muss schon  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Also bei der Frage mit Pilzmembran und " Chitin ist falsch " , unterstelle ich dem " Erfinder " der Frage mal bse Absicht und Schlimmeres.

----------


## Flauscheding

... wenn man mich fragt, dann nicht nur bei der Frage.
Ich knnt sowas von   :kotzen:  ... echt jetzt, das ist nicht wahr. Scheidreck aber auch *wildfluchenddurchdieGegendrenn*

----------


## lm09

hey ihr!!! sorry, dass ich mich nicht vorher hier gemeldet habe, um euch zu motivieren und zu sagen, dass alles gut wird!!! wir mssen noch abwarten und auf das beste hoffen, ich wnsche es uns allen so sehr, dass wir bestehen, wir haben doch so hart dafr gelernt!!! jetzt nicht voreilig irgendwelche schlsse ziehen,bitte nicht verrckt machen!!!

SO: und jetzt zu dem physikum, das wir hier geschrieben habe...WAS WAR DAS??? ich sagte doch schon vorher, dass diesmal dass impp tief in die berraschungskiste greifen wird!!! wooow mehr kann ich nicht sagen... es waren schon nette fragen dabei, aber die neuen 1.anzahl:VIEL ZU VIELE!!! 2.VIEL ZU SCHWER!!!   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## corpus delicti

Die haben nicht alle Tassen im Schrank!!!!!  :Meine Meinung:  
Was war das denn fr ein 2. Tag?????????

----------


## lm09

> Also bei der Frage mit Pilzmembran und " Chitin ist falsch " , unterstelle ich dem " Erfinder " der Frage mal bse Absicht und Schlimmeres.


h falsch? also ich versteh die welt nicht mehr!!!  :Hh?:

----------


## Flauscheding

Wie stehts denn bei dir, Lail? Punktetechnisch mein ich ... hats wohl gereicht?

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> h falsch? also ich versteh die welt nicht mehr!!!


Ja, bei der Frage haben laut Statistik 75-80% Chitin angekreuzt ( meiner einer auch ! ).
Chitin ist aber Bestandteil der Zellwand und in der Frage wurde nach Zellmembran gefragt. Die richtige Antwort soll Ergosterol sein.

Ich find das einfach nur noch zum Kotzen.

----------


## corpus delicti

Der nette Typ, der die Frage ausgebrtet hat, freut sich jetzt bestimmt!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lm09

also gestern waren es , wenn ich mich nicht verzhlt habe...117, und ich denke (will den schwerefrad der prfung hiermit NICHT runter ziehen!!!) dass es heute gereicht hat, zumindest habe ich da so eingefhl. allerdings warte ich mit den ergebnissen, wenn die fertigen nachher da sind, "den ersten stand der dinge" gehe ich nicht nach, und warte...

aber flausche, du sagtest doch irgendwo in einem thread, dass es 106 oder so bei dir waren, ist doch klasse!!! (oder verwechsle ich schussel mal wieder jemand)

----------


## Flauscheding

Nein, es waren nur weniger gestern, Lail. Und heute wars einfach nur besch***, ich hoffe ja, da die Bestehensgrenze auf unter 170 fllt. Dann htt ichs vielleicht doch noch gepackt.Abgesehen davon, stimme ich persnlich den Psychoergebnissen nicht zu. Aber das heit ja nichts...

----------


## lm09

schaut ihr euch eigentlich die diskussion der einzelnen frage an? ich weis nicht, ob ich mir das antun kann...

----------


## catgut

Bei mir hats wohl definitv nicht gereicht, es sei denn, die Grenze ist um ca. 20 Punkte niedriger als im Sommer.  

 :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:  

Das war der gestrige Tag, der mich so viele Punkte gekostet hat, heute wars zwar nicht berauschend (danke IMPP fr die Fallen), aber im Limit.
Aber gestern..., da hab ich meine 26 Punkte verschenkt, die ich so dringend gebraucht htte!!!

 :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## lm09

och mensch das tut mir wahnsinnig leid!!!....*........* weiss nicht, was ich sagen soll, wirklich so ein mist...vielleicht tut sich da was an der grenze, sie lag ja sogar mal bei 151pkt, bei diesem examen wird es mich nicht wundern, wenn die bestehensgrenze bei 110 lge...

----------


## Unregistriert

Die Psychoergebnisse von Medi-Learn find ich ber weite Strecken usserst eigentmlich. Naja, bestanden hab ich auf jeden Fall, aber fr ne 2 drfte es kaum mehr reichen...  :Frown:

----------


## Unregistriert

Also ich finde den heutigen Tag mehr als ungerecht! Das stand ja wohl in keinem Verhltnis.
@hoppladaisy und lail: vielleichts reichts ja noch, abwarten.
War es denn euer erster Versuch?

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> Die Psychoergebnisse von Medi-Learn find ich ber weite Strecken usserst eigentmlich. Naja, bestanden hab ich auf jeden Fall, aber fr ne 2 drfte es kaum mehr reichen...


Heisst das jetzt, ich muss doch noch zittern ? Wie sicher sind die Medilearn-Literaturergebnisse denn ? Da stand was von 99% ... aber bin jetzt doch ngstlich.

----------


## Unregistriert

ich meinte@ hoppladaisy und flauscheding
Und @lail und alle die bestanden haben: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## lm09

> Also ich finde den heutigen Tag mehr als ungerecht! Das stand ja wohl in keinem Verhltnis.
> @hoppladaisy und lail: vielleichts reichts ja noch, abwarten.
> War es denn euer erster Versuch?


ja, bin im 5 sem, und das ist mein erster versuch, habe das physikum freiwillig ins 5te verlegt, fand mich im ss noch nicht bereit...

----------


## Flauscheding

Ja, erster Versuch aber nicht Referenzgruppe dank lngerer Pause.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Bei is es definitiv vorbei (1. Versuch). Aber egal, ich nehme es mit Fassung.... :grrrr....:   (Mist, wo hab ich sie nur hingelegt, die Fassung)

Ich freu mich fr alle, die bestanden haben (auer fr gromulige, die hier anonymst rumtnen *zugeb*) und zittere noch mit denen, bei denen es eng ist *Daumen drck*

----------


## Unregistriert

> Heisst das jetzt, ich muss doch noch zittern ? Wie sicher sind die Medilearn-Literaturergebnisse denn ? Da stand was von 99% ... aber bin jetzt doch ngstlich.


Zittern wrd ich nicht sagen, nur weil mir etwas strange vorkommt, ist es ja nun leider noch lange nicht falsch ;). Bin mir aber bei ca. 10 Fragen recht sicher, dass meine Antworten nicht daneben liegen, was aber auch Interpretationssache und meine Sturheit als Grundlage haben kann ;).

----------


## catgut

@ Daisy:
Sieh es doch mal positiv: dann knnen wir uns im Sommer wieder gemeinsam verrckt machen. Willkommen im Club!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Aber, mndlich kommt ja auch noch, meine ist am 12.4., also noch viiiel Zeit zum Lernen. 
Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens das klappt. 

Also: schn das Kpfchen in die Hh und das Schwnzchen im Wasser lassen 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lm09

> Bei is es definitiv vorbei (1. Versuch). Aber egal, ich nehme es mit Fassung....  (Mist, wo hab ich sie nur hingelegt, die Fassung)
> 
> Ich freu mich fr alle, die bestanden haben (auer fr gromulige, die hier anonymst rumtnen *zugeb*) und zittere noch mit denen, bei denen es eng ist *Daumen drck*


ach was ist das denn...? die die so hart dafr gearbeitet haben und es mehr als nur verdient htten...denen werden steine in den weg gelegt...es tut mir so leid daisy  :Keks:   :Keks:   :Keks:

----------


## Flauscheding

-leer-
Hat sich grad  erledigt...

----------


## Flauscheding

Daisy und cat, ich will euch nicht zu Nahe treten, aber sied ihr euch da so sicher? Wieviel sind's denn geworden, wenns so definitiv ist?
Ich hoffe ja bis zum Letzten, auch fr euch !

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Es war vielleicht doch zu khn, anzunehmen man knne das evtl. auch in 3,5 Wochen schaffen. Tja, nun bin ich einen Versuch los und ein bichen schlauer..... und ernchtert, was die *I*rren *M*aniacs fr *p*einliche *P*rfungsfragen angeht.

----------


## lm09

argh will endlich wissen, wieviel punkte ich habe!!! wann kommen die ergebnisse....

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

cd schlgt schwarze reihe klar nach punkten.

hab 246 punkte gemacht. schalallalallaalallalalallall  :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:  


*besoffen und bester laune*

----------


## Flauscheding

Glckwunsch Jekyll!

Also ich hab den gestrigen Tag nochmal durchgezhlt, mir fehlt mittlerweile nur noch *1* Punkt, wenn man die Medi-Learn-Bestehensgrenze zugrunde legt.
Da mu doch was zu machen sein ....

----------


## Meuli

*feste die Daumen drck fr Flauschi*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Soblu

Hallo,
gratulation an alle die bestanden haben!
Und daumendrck fr alle die noch zittern.Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen wird schon!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

So, jetzt hab ich mal richtig die Schnauze voll. Nicht nur, dass ich morgen frh bereits mit der mndlichen dran bin. Nein, jetzt hab ich auch noch kurzfristig (jaaaa, gerade eben erfahren!!!! Zufllig!!!!), dass ich nen anderen BC-Prfer hab. Und der fragt mal ganz andere Dinge!!!!!! Ich will nicht mehr *heul*

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

@ daisy: manchmal kann man gar nicht so viel essen, wie kann man kotzen knnte

kopf hoch daisy, mehr als verlieren kannst du doch nicht

->alles auf eine karte setzen, souvern auftreten, fein anziehen und
so langsam wie mglich reden

drcke dir die daumen

----------


## Unregistriert

Wei jemand wie das ist,wenn man sich nur fr die mndl.Prfung ein Attest holt?Darf man diese wiederholen?Ich meine hat man dann wirklich keine Chance verschenkt?
Gru Manfred

----------


## CD95

@daisy
Ich gebe Dr. Jekyll Recht. Lass den Kopf nicht hngen! Du hast wirklich nichts zu verlieren. Es kann nur besser werden!!!
Viel Glck fr Morgen!  :Top:

----------


## schwarzwald

Ach Daisy,
du hast aber auch echt tief ins Klo gegriffen 

*knuddel*

Trotzdem:
*Kopf hoch, Brust raus & Tschaka !!!!*

Du packst das und in BC kann dich doch nix mehr schocken... 
zeigs ihr !!!   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## THawk

Oh wei, Daisy.

Tut mir echt leid, du hast wirklich unglaubliches Pech! Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein.

Aber probier zu retten was zu retten ist, dir werden morgen frh so viele Leute die Daumen drcken - da muss was gehen!

Viel Erfolg morgen frh, nicht verzweifeln!

Lars

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Erster Schock berwunden. Habe noch zwei beruhigende Anrufe bekommen, und jetzt geht es wieder einigermaen. Aber erstmal zieht es einem den Boden unterm Hintern weg. Morgen abend gehr ich wieder MIR!!!!! So oder so.

Dank an alle, die mich trsten wollten (bzw. getrstet haben)

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Mensch Daisy, gerade erst gelesen. Du hast es aber wirklich nicht leicht.
Denk dran .. BC ist nicht lange her fr Dich, und der Chef hat dir doch durchblicken lassen, dass dein Ergebnis im 1er Bereich gelegen htte !
Selbst wenn du jetzt nicht mehr so fit bist, frs Bestehen wird es in BC auf jeden Fall reichen. Egal welcher Prfer da ist ! 

Du packst das !

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> ...und der Chef hat dir doch durchblicken lassen, dass dein Ergebnis im 1er Bereich gelegen htte !


DAS wr mir jetzt neu  :bhh: 

2 x ne 2 und 1 x 5.... das war's  :hmmm...:  ... machte fr ihn zusammen ne 4

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> DAS wr mir jetzt neu 
> 
> 2 x ne 2 und 1 x 5.... das war's  ... machte fr ihn zusammen ne 4


Ich dachte da an die BC-Prfung fr deinen Schein. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass du in dieser mndlichen Zusatzprfung ziemlich gut gewesen bist ? Musstest du nicht die Cholesterinbiosynthese aufmalen ? Kann sein, dass ich das jetzt verwechsele, aber irgendwie hatte ich dich die letzten Wochen als BC-Ass in Erinnerung *g*

Und berhaupt .. kann der Typ nicht rechnen ! Bei mir kommt da eine 3 raus ! Ich wrd mal sagen, im Physikum htte der Probs mit den Rechenaufgaben   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rammstein24

Hi,

gibt es vielleicht  eine Seite im Netz, wo man prparate angucken kann ??

----------


## Relaxometrie

> gibt es vielleicht  eine Seite im Netz, wo man prparate angucken kann ??


In meinen uralten Bookmarks habe ich das gefunden. 
Allerdings klappt das Laden der eigentlichen Bilder bei mir gerade nicht. Keine Ahnung, ob das an meinem PC liegt, oder ob die Seite selbst nicht richtig funktioniert. Deswegen kann ich auch gerade nicht kontrollieren, ob die Seite wirklich etwas taugt.     
Aber vielleicht funktioniert es bei Dir.

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Bei mir klappt es mit Firefox 2.0.0.2.
Danke fr den Link !

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wie gesagt Pille, die Cholesterinbiosynthese und die MM waren ihm jeweils ne 2 wert. Der Rest war.... h ja...... ein wenig schlechter  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

DAS GIBT ES NICHT!!!!!!!!! NOCH NE NEUE PRFERIN!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich glaub, ich spinne! Wie zum Henker soll man so schnell umdisponieren????

Ich hoffe ja, dass die morgen alle drei Mitleid mit uns haben werden angesichts dieses Chaos'.

----------


## Bjoern83

Von mir auch alles Jute und den Batzen Glck, den man hier fr den ganzen Mist zu brauchen scheint! (oh mann, meine syntax war auch schon mal besser...schei kreuzen)  :hmmm...:  
An deiner Stelle wrde ich - wenn ich knnte - mich morgen abend so oder so richtig schn abschieen und alle graue Zellen ordentlich durchmischen...  :Grinnnss!:  
Tchakka!! (so wrd ich das mal schreiben)

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> Tchakka!! (so wrd ich das mal schreiben)


Das war doch wohl jetzt 'ne Anspielung *g*   :hmmm...:  

Mensch Daisy, die sollten euch echt einfach so bestehen lassen !
Nicht mal 48h zwischen den Prfungen, dazu zwei ausgetauschte Prfer ... das geht doch nicht  :Frown: 
Trotzdem, durchhalten !

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*Neuro wegschmei, Histo schnapp, Beckenboden anguck*

----------


## Schneewitche

Viel Glck fr morgen Daisy! Nur noch ein paar Stunden und dann hast du erst mal frei und kannst dich erholen!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich kann ber dieses ganze Chaos im Moment echt nur noch lachen. Passt auf, am Ende ist morgen frh sogar noch der Vorsitzende ein anderer!!!!

----------


## schwarzwald

Die haben doch echt ne Macke - wie sollst du dich denn so vorbereiten....und ruhig bleiben....   :Hh?:  

Ich drck dir jedenfalls weiterhin fest die Daumen   :Top:

----------


## Meuli

> Ich drck dir jedenfalls weiterhin fest die Daumen


Wir hier auch *festdrck*  :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

<------- Der Frau da links ist mittlerweile alles egal...... sie fgt sich drein, was auch immer noch kommen mge   ::-bee:

----------


## Flauscheding

Liebste Daisy,
ich drck dir morgen frh feste die Daumen! Toi toi toi!

----------


## Rammstein24

> In meinen uralten Bookmarks habe ich das gefunden. 
> Allerdings klappt das Laden der eigentlichen Bilder bei mir gerade nicht. Keine Ahnung, ob das an meinem PC liegt, oder ob die Seite selbst nicht richtig funktioniert. Deswegen kann ich auch gerade nicht kontrollieren, ob die Seite wirklich etwas taugt.     
> Aber vielleicht funktioniert es bei Dir.



dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Relaxometrie

Bitteschn    :Party:

----------


## McBeal

Alles Gute fr heute, Daisy!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Der Chefarzt hat mich gestern auch ber Beckenboden, Parametrien und weitere Bnder sowie die arterielle Versorgung des Uterus befragt... irgendwie vergisst man sowas ja total schnell wieder *grusel* Aber heute wirst DU das alles knnen!!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:  TOI TOI TOI

LG,
Ally

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

:Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Party:   ::-dance:

----------


## lalalu

> 



also bestanden?
ich freu mich fr dich!! Und jetzt auf zum feiern

----------


## Schneewitche

Haha, du hast also so richtig gerockt!
Wie gut is es denn gelaufen?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Och, ich sach mal, der Prof hat sicher die einzige richtig groe Lcke mit groer Treffsicherheit gefunden. Und das auch noch als allererste Fragen der gesamtem Prfung  :bhh: 

Mann, hab ich mir eine Schei$$e zusammen gelabert.... aber egal. Ich hab bestanden  :Party:

----------


## Kwoom

Bestanden ist Bestanden! Ich gratuliere!  :Party:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Danke!!!! So, und jetzt kmmer ich mich um meine Kleine. Die hat Mama endlich wieder ganz fr sich in der nchsten Zeit  :Grinnnss!: 

Und ich entschuldige mich bei meinem Physio-Prof fr meine Reflexbogen-Steilage  :hmmm...:

----------


## lalalu

uiiihhh
*neid*
dann lass es dir richtig gut gehen. Und wer weiss der Schnitt fllt ja noch *zwinker*

----------


## Flauscheding

Toll Daisy! Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Jetzt feier schn, du hast es verdient   :hmmm...:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Gratuliere Daisy !
Wir haben heute ziemlich oft an dich denken mssen ( nicht ganz ohne Neid  :hmmm...:  , denn du hast es nun erstmal geschafft  ). 
Wir haben heute den ersten Tag frs Mndliche gelernt, und ich bin jetzt richtig am Boden. Keine Ahnung, wie man das alles in seinen Hirn stopfen soll. Schriftlich und Mndlich sind halt doch irgendwie ganz anders.

Aber schn, dass es bei dir geklappt hat ! Du hast es Dir verdient.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

auch von mir herzlichen glckwunsch!!!  :Party:   :Party:   :Party:   ::-winky:   ::-winky:  

viel spa beim feiern

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Nix feiern..... therapieresistenter Post-Prfungs-Kopfschmerz ist hier aktuell die Devise  :kotzen: 

*Krnerkissen wieder auflegt und alles reinschmeit, was die pharmazeutische Industrie hergibt*

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ging mir auch so.

sofort nach dem physikum erst mal in die apotheke
und ass 500 eingeschmissen, man hat richtig gemerkt wie das hirn
arbeitete. 

gott sei dank hat mein hirn jetzt urlaub...
(der normale zustand)

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Scheint ja doch echt verbreitet zu sein, dieses Phnomen.

Ich htte heute morgen whrend der Prfung gerne jemanden nach ner Tablette gefragt, weil es immer heftiger wurde. Aber das htte dann so nach "Mitleid heischen" ausgesehen. Aber mein Nacken, meine Schlfen und die Bewegung der Augen taten einfach nur noch weh.

Ich werde heute nacht verdammt gut schlafen, soviel steht fest  :Grinnnss!:  (bzw. hab es gerade schon auf der Couch  :hmmm...: )

----------


## CD95

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Daisy!  :Grinnnss!:  

Siehst du hat doch wenigstens mndlich doch geklappt und und kannst Dir jetzt erst einmal ne ordentliche Pause gnnen! Du hast es verdient!  :Woow:  
Gute Besserung!
Diese Post- Prfungs- Kopfschmerzen kenne ich auch v.a. besonders bisher immer nach den Bc- Seminaren!  :kotzen:  
Hattest du nun die Winterhager in Anatomie, weil du von Histo und Beckenboden sprachst?
Das ist aber echt der Hammer das die bei dir kurz vorher noch zwei Prfer ausgetauscht haben!  :Hh?:  
Wie hast du es denn erfahren?
Konntest du dich denn einigermaen auf die Altprotokolle verlassen, wenn du sie hattest?

Alle die noch bangen und auch noch die Mndliche vor sich haben wnsche ich viel, viel Erfolg!  :Top:  

MfG
CD95

----------


## Flauscheding

Das gibt's nicht, jetzt hat sich mein Zahn entzndet   :Hh?:  . Donnerstag gings los, da dachte ich noch, das sei vermutlich ein typischer Prfungszahnschmerz. Jetzt ist's so schlimm, dass jeder kleinste Druck auf den Zahn einfach nur weh tut, selbst die Berhrung mit der  Zunge *aaaaaaaah*. 
Und da ich nicht zum Zahnarztnotdienst gehe, mu ich bis Montag warten. Dabei mu ich doch noch lernen, ich werd hier echt verrckt.

----------


## schwarzwald

@ Flausche : gute Besserung, du Arme.....   :was ist das...?:  *Eispack-vorbeischick*

@ Daisy : juhuuuuu, habs grad erst gelesen, ich freu mich so fr dich !!! 
 :Top:   :Grinnnss!:   :Top:   Genie deinen verdienten Triumph !!!   :Top:   :Grinnnss!:   :Top:  

LG aus der Schweiz   ::-winky:

----------


## Frau Dockter

Oje, du Arme. Na dann echt mal "Gute Besserung"!

----------


## Flauscheding

Dank Pharmaindustrie werd ichs schon bis Montag berstehen   :hmmm...:  , bld ist das trotzdem, ich rgere mich grad einfach nur *hmpf*.

----------


## sunny03

@Daisy: Klasse gemacht, freut mich fr dich!!!  :Party:  
Jetzt heits erstmal wieder das machen, was Spa macht und die Bcher erstmal links liegen lassen  :Top:  
Viele Gre!

----------


## Dr. Ausgebrannt

Hallo bin neu hier, und hab mir die letzten Tage all Eure Beitrge durchgelesen. Ich bin mchtig stolz auf alle, die sich nicht haben unterkriegen lassen. Hab das Physikum zum 2ten Mal geschrieben und wenn die Auswertung stimmt auch bestanden. Ich freu mich fr alle, die die mndlichen ebenfalls gut hinter sich gebracht haben. Ich hab am Dienstag und bin schon vllig fertig. Millionen Bcher und kein Ende in Sicht. Embryo und Histo mein persnlicher Liebling.  :Smilie:  Lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schnuppi84

Ich hab heute meine mndliche bestanden! Knapp und alles, aber DURCH!  ::-angel:  
Jetzt kann endlich wieder einigermaen gelebt werden!

----------


## schwarzwald

> Ich hab heute meine mndliche bestanden! Knapp und alles, aber DURCH!  
> Jetzt kann endlich wieder einigermaen gelebt werden!



Gratuliere !!!!   :Top:

----------


## roger rekless

juhu bin durch! klinik ich komme!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

VIEL GLCK EUCH ALLEN, DIE NOCH RAN MSSEN!!!   ::-angel:

----------


## Meuli

Gratulation an alle!!!   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Geil, geil, geil!!! Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben und viel Erfolg fr alle, die es noch vor sich haben  :Top:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Glckwunsch an alle, die es ihr Mndliches geschafft haben ... gott, ich beneide euch so   :bhh:   ... 

@Schnuppi

du weisst doch ... 4 gewinnt ! Mit einer 4 wre ich am Mittwoch schon zufrieden. Ich will endlich Pause haben und SCHLAFEN SCHLAFEN SCHLAFEN !
Gratz !

----------


## roger rekless

ihr habt ein ziel, wisst wo ihr hinwollt! ihr leute schafft das schon, ich wnsch euch sehr viel erfolg!

----------


## el Scorcho

Ja, viel Erfolg allen denen, die in der Woche der Wahrheit noch dran sind!!! Ihr schafft das!
Ich hab das System gesplittet, letztes mal mndl dieses mal schriftl. Das ist auch ganz OK. Also wenn es nicht klappt und man hat die Hlfte, steht der Fu schon in der Klinikspforte!!   :hmmm...:  

Weiterlernen  :hmmm...: 

Roger Du Tier!!!   :Party:

----------


## lm09

hey leute!!!da bin ich wieder, hab mich fr ein paar tage unter die decke und auf dem kissen versteckt...hate letzten donnerstag meine mndliche und BESTANDEN!!! wenn sich im schriftlichen nicht noch was ndert habe ich insgesamt eine 3, wie gesagt vieleicht ne 2, wenn sich was ndern sollte...aber egal...BESTANDEN!!!   ::-dance:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  

habe heute den tag damit verbracht zu lesen, was ihr so die letzte woche und so gepostet habt, hatte bei meinem anatomie prof leider keine zeit hierein zu schauen, konnte eben noch ohne schlechtes gewissen aufs klo und was essen... 

gratukiere all denen, die estanden haben!!!toll gemacht!!!  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  

die, die (durch einen teil) durchgefallen sind: ihr packt das im ss, jetzt wisst ihr wie das ding geschaukelt wird und dann klappt das!!! ihr solltet jetzt erstmal entspannen und dann erst so langsam wieder anfangen!!! ich glaub an euch!!!

die, die noch in die mndliche mssen: ihr schafft das, denkt dran bald habt ihr ed hinter euch gebracht!!! noch etwas durch haltevermgen!!!tschaka...

an die, die bestanden haben: seid ihr auch so passiv wie ich? haben nur noch eine woche frei, aber irgendwie will ich nicht nchste wochen...da fngt dann alles wieder an, will mehr freizeit!!! und wie sieht es aus, welche blcke habt ihr genommen?  

gaaanz lieben gru

----------


## Schneewitche

Super Lail! Herzlichen Glckwunsch. Da hat sich doch das ganze zittern und leiden in den letzten wochen gelohnt. Dann auch noch so ein gute Note zu bekommen... Respekt! 
Ich mu noch eine Woche auf meine mndliche warten.

----------


## Bjoern83

Ich habe gestern wieder fr meine mndliche angefangen mit der Lernerei...tzdend!
Und richtige Erholung war die kurze Auszeit nach dem schriftlichen auch nicht.  :Keks:  
na lail, Glckwunsch! Da ist die ganze Sache trotz zeitweiliger vlliger Hoffnungslosigkeit und Selbstzweifel ja noch richtig *gut* ausgegangen!   :hmmm...:

----------


## Flauscheding

Erstmal Glckwunsch an alle, die's bestanden haben. 
Ich habs nicht geschafft, Physio lief gut, Anatomie war ok und BC war ein Graus. Ich bin dauernd unterbrochen worden, konnte nichtmal eiinen einzigen Satz aussprechen ohne unterbrochen zu werden. Das hchste der Gefhle waren 3 Wrter, wie soll man sich dann da noch verkaufen ( ich htt dem Prfer am liebsten eine reingehauen *hmpf* ) ? 
Erst war ich natrlich ziemlich down, mittlerweile knnte ich mich nur noch aufregen. Aber s' hilft nicht, ich bin also im August nochmal dabei. 
Jetzt ist's vorbei und das ist erstmal die Hauptsache fr mich.

----------


## Meuli

Och menno Flausche, *knuddel*, das tut mir aber leid fr dich  :Oh nee...:

----------


## gyrasehemmer

Biochemie   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Meuli

> Biochemie


*unterschreib*

----------


## McBeal

> Och menno Flausche, *knuddel*, das tut mir aber leid fr dich


Mir auch.  :grrrr....:  Echt schade. Hast Du denn das Schriftliche (voraussichtlich) bestanden?!

LG und fhl Dich geknuddelt,
Ally

----------


## Skalpella

@Flausche: tut mir sehr leid, das... 
Im Sommer klappts bestimmt  :Top:   und jetzt haste erst mal frei, so oder so...  ::-dance:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Schriftliche ist knapp, da mssen wir mal abwarten, knnte aber gereicht haben.
Ich finds halt echt tzend, dass das heute so lief. Vor allem im Hinblick darauf, dass ich im Prinzip doch fit war. Und wenn ich dann sehe, dass Kommilitonen von mir mit ner guter 3 bestehen, die 1 Tag vor den Mndlichen nichtmal die absoluten Basics erklren knnen, zweifel ich an dem System und an der ohne nicht objektiven mndlichen Prfung.
Aber hinterher ist eh alles gemein und doof, insofern sag ich mal lieber nix mehr, sondern mach jetzt erstmal frei. Das brauch ich jetzt aber auch dringend.

----------


## Schnuppi84

Mir tuts auch echt leid! Ich kenn dich zwar nicht..aber ich weis wies dir geht, ging mir letztes jahr auch so...purer rger auf prfer und auch auf die dies einfach net so richtig verdient haben...vergiss das, mach frei, fahr paar tage weg und dann auf ein neues...bei mir hat's diesemal auch geklappt!
 :Keks:

----------


## corpus delicti

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die mndliche Bewertung viel zu subjektiv ist. In meiner Gruppe herrschte von Anfang an eine absolut tzende Stimmung. 1 von den 3 Prfern war offensichtlich schlecht gelaunt. 2 Prfer haben es nach der Prfung noch nicht einmal hinbekommen, einem zu gratulieren-beide standen am Ausgang und haben nur drauf gewartet, endlich gehen zu knnen. Die Atmosphre war einfach total   :kotzen:

----------


## Schnuppi84

> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die mndliche Bewertung viel zu subjektiv ist. In meiner Gruppe herrschte von Anfang an eine absolut tzende Stimmung. 1 von den 3 Prfern war offensichtlich schlecht gelaunt. 2 Prfer haben es nach der Prfung noch nicht einmal hinbekommen, einem zu gratulieren-beide standen am Ausgang und haben nur drauf gewartet, endlich gehen zu knnen. Die Atmosphre war einfach total


bei mir ist einer zwischendurch eingeschlafen...hat auch die ganze stimmung gehoben ;)

----------


## corpus delicti

Na toll.... Das hat bei uns noch gefehlt! WIE kann denn das passieren???   :Hh?:

----------


## Schnuppi84

keine ahnung...war unser anaprof, der hat zuerst geprft und ist whrend physio/biochemie eingenickt, meinte aber am ende natrlcih, dass es bei mir berall net so gereicht hat (war mir ja auch klar ...aber wie hat er das denn mitbekommen...whrend der kleinen rchel/schnarch/keuchpausen?)

----------


## Meuli

Bei mir wars auch total schei$$e. Alle 3 kamen auf die Idee, mich mal was zu fragen, was sie noch nieee gefragt hatten, total abstruses Zeug. Der Einserkandidat hat genau die Standardsachen gekriegt, alles was in smtlichen Altprotokollen stand, das war immer das gleiche. Da htt ich auch mindestens ne 2 gekriegt, wenn net sogar ne 1. Naja, und bei mir sind sie halt treffsicher in die Lcken getappt .... Kann mir sowieso keiner erzhlen, dass das alles fair und objektiv ist ... Reine Glckssache   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die mndliche Bewertung viel zu subjektiv ist. In meiner Gruppe herrschte von Anfang an eine absolut tzende Stimmung. 1 von den 3 Prfern war offensichtlich schlecht gelaunt. 2 Prfer haben es nach der Prfung noch nicht einmal hinbekommen, einem zu gratulieren-beide standen am Ausgang und haben nur drauf gewartet, endlich gehen zu knnen. Die Atmosphre war einfach total


Du hast das genervte Augenrollen des Typen vergessen ! Wenn eine Antwort ( nicht in seinem Fach ) nicht so gut war, hat er immer seine Augen so komisch gedreht. Nach dem Motto " Gott, seid ihr alle ******* " . Diese Art Prfung brauch ich echt nicht wieder.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ihr macht mir ja mut mit eueren kommentaren.   ::-oopss:

----------


## Schnackilli

gut dass es nicht nur mir so ging... ich hatte aber auch das gefhl ne 3 verdient zu haben... bin in physio und ana durchgefallen und war der meinung bicohemie sei meine schwchste leistung gewesen. Tja, so kann man sich irren.  :Keks:  
v.a wei ich gar nicht so richtig was ich falsch gemacht habe in den beiden fchern, ich kam mir echt gut vor *geqult grins*
hab aber ein bissl angst vor sommer. Was wenns dann auch nich klappt?   :Nixweiss:

----------


## gyrasehemmer

> Zitat von gyrasehemmer
> 
> Biochemie                
> 
> 
> *unterschreib*


joahh und nicht nur bei uns in Wue ,so wie ich die naechsten Beitraege lese..  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Schneewitche

Puh, ich bin total fertig. Endlich hatte auhc ich heute mndliche und ich habs geschafft.
Leider hatte ich keine Ahnung von Warm und Kalt-Rezeptoren, aber das hab ich mit BC wieder ausgebgelt.
ENDLICH!!!!!!

----------


## Pille_McCoy

gratulation Schnee  :Smilie:  !
Jetzt mach erstmal Pause .... und erhol dich gut !

----------


## Meuli

Glckwunsch!!  :Grinnnss!:  
Und jetzt   :Party:  und   ::-dance:  und  :dumdiddeldum...:  und einfach nur relaxen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lm09

hey leute wie geht es euch zur zeit? 

ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass manche jetzt ferien htten, stimmts? bei mir ging es 10 tage nach dem mndlichen direkt los mit pharma kurs und mibi praktikum...  :kotzen:   naja...

@schneewitchen: herzlichen glckwunsch!!! das hast du dir wirklich verdient!!!  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:  

wie sieht es bei den anderen aus, wer hat noch das mndliche?

ganz liben gru

----------


## catgut

Ich hab am 12.4., also den Donnerstag noch Mndliche.

Kommentar? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArgh!

----------


## Bjoern83

MOrgen um die Zeit ist wohl alles geschafft... Und vor drei Wochen wusste ich noch mehr...  :kotzen:

----------


## roger rekless

krass wie spt ihr noch physikum habt. ich hatte schon ne woche uni  :Smilie:

----------


## lm09

das ist echt krass, bei uns geht es auch schon richtig zur sache. mit abtestat... 

aber leute bald habt ihr es hinter euch!!! *daum drck*

----------


## el Scorcho

> krass wie spt ihr noch physikum habt. ich hatte schon ne woche uni



Das nennst du ne Woche?? Hattest Du nicht 3 Tage Karfreitag am Stck??   :bhh:

----------


## catgut

Wie wre es, wenn mal jemand sagen wrde "Ich drcke Euch die Daumen, wenn Ihr schon immer noch fr die Vorklinik lernt, whrend alle anderen bereits Ferien haben oder sich in der Klink tummeln"?

Ihr versteht es ehrlich, verzweifelte Menschen zu motivieren...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ja genau, ihr demotiviert mich alle!!!   :Grinnnss!:  aaaarrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhg!!

seid ihr auch alle so demotiviert? ich hab in den letzten drei wochen 
insgesamt drei stunden in meine bcher geguckt. ich qule mich in den horn,
bommas und silbernagl zu gucken. die luft ist so dermassen raus. 
ich bin momentan sowas von phlegmatisch bezglich des lernens. 

ich fang schon an zu putzen und spazierenzugehen und zahnarzttermine zu machen, nur um kein schlechtes gewissen zu haben, weil ich nicht lerne....

----------


## schwarzwald

:Top:  *DU SCHAFFST DAS*   :Top:  

War das gut, oder was ?!?!  :Grinnnss!: 

Nee, ganz ehrlich.... ich drck allen, die noch Prfungen vor sich haben die Daumen !!   :Top:

----------


## catgut

@ Jekyll:

Geht mir auch nicht anders. Ich habe das Gefhl, meine Lcken sind um so vieles grer als mein Wissen und was ich lerne, vergesse ich gleich wieder. Wie ein Gef, das oben und unten eine ffnung hat, damit auch ja nix drin bleibt.

Ich gehe einkaufen, skaten, kochen, ich sogar berlegt, die Fenster zu putzen!

Mannomann, ich htte lieber eine Woche frher gehabt. Meine Leute sind alle schon weg. Ist ja klar. Wr ich auch.

 :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:

----------


## el Scorcho

Jetzt mal keine Selbstvorwrfe machen. Ist doch nur logisch, dass man mittlerweile nix mehr aufnehmen kann. War bei mir schon so vor dem schriftlichen. Soviel Staubsaugen.... das arme Gert...
Aber keine Angst, die Lcken werden nicht grer, wenn Ihr im Mndlichen dran seid, dann ist alles wieder da. Sicher!!!

Frag mich nur, warum die Termine so gestreut sind. Laufen bei Euch die Semester noch nicht? 

Also, locker Lesen, nichts mehr reinquetschen, das was zum Bestehen reicht knnt ihr schon und jetzt nicht durch Freak-Wissen selbst demotivieren!!!!

Na, wie war ich   :hmmm...:  

Vollgas, das passt schon!!!!!!!! BASTA!   :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich wnsch euch allen ein gutes Ende dieser unglckseligen Zeit *Daumen drckt*

----------


## Bjoern83

Aus! Aus! Aus! Die Kacke ist aus!!!  :Top:  
Ist ne 2 geworden, der Rest 1, 3+4 (teilweise ungerecht). 
Mann, was wrde ich jetzt fr ne Woche Strandurlaub geben...   :schnarch...:  
Den letzten Verbliebenen noch viel Glck!! Bald ists vorbei.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

man, was ist denn mit dem lpa niedersachsen. heute gehr gar keiner 
ans telefon, zeugnis nicht da, 

kriegt man dank der 1000 semestergebhr das zeugnis jetzt handkalligraphiert auf westindischem papyrus? 

was dauert das denn so lange. man o man.

hat schon wer was aus hannover gekriegt?

----------


## Bjoern83

die sind nicht nur langsam, sondern auch unfreundlich! eben ein amt...  :hmmm...:

----------


## schwarzwald

> Aus! Aus! Aus! Die Kacke ist aus!!!  
> Ist ne 2 geworden, der Rest 1, 3+4 (teilweise ungerecht). 
> Mann, was wrde ich jetzt fr ne Woche Strandurlaub geben...   
> Den letzten Verbliebenen noch viel Glck!! Bald ists vorbei.


Gratuliere !!!!   :Top:

----------


## kleinerMedicus21

Ich hab auch noch nix aus Hannover *Grummel*......mensch morgen muss doch endlich was kommen,ich brauch so dringend was schriftliches fr meinen Uniwechsel......meine Gte,wie soll das alles noch diese Woche klappen?!?

----------


## Bjoern83

Das passt schon. Ne Freundin von mir hatte gestern mndlich und hat sich gleich danach mit ihrem Tauschpartner getroffen, um nach Essen zu wechseln. Mglich ist alles, wie man sieht...  :hmmm...:  Viel Erfolg beim Wechseln und an der neuen Uni!

----------


## kleinerMedicus21

Dankeschn  :Grinnnss!:  Im Moment hab ich so meine Zweifel das das alles so klappt noch die Woche.....mal sehen vll kommt ja morgen endlich was vom LPA. Die an der anderen Uni genehmigen ja auch erst wenn man das Zeugnis oder so vorlegt.....und ich mein,am Montag gehts ja dann auch weiter.

----------


## Bjoern83

Ich habe auch noch meine zweifel, was die zeugnisse betrifft...
Fr dich vllt zu spt, aber sie hatte sich gleich im anschluss an die mndliche von allen 3 prfern ihr bestehen besttigen lassen...fr die andere uni.

----------


## kleinerMedicus21

naja,also die Zeugnisse sind wohl angeblich raus , hat mir die Dame da beim LPA heute morgen gesagt. Allerdings musste ich dafr etwa ne halbe stunde telefonterror machen,eh sich wer erbarmt hat,mal ran zu gehen.
Naja,ber die Freundlichkeit der Mitarbeiter muss ich ja nichts weiter sagen, weit ja selber,wie das ist.
Das mndliche habe ich letztes Semester schon bestanden gehabt und die Bescheinigung haben die halt auch schon.Aber die brauchen halt ne Bescheinigung dass alles bestanden ist- auch ein Fax vom LPA htte gereicht.
Aber da wollte sich die gute ja berhaupt nicht drauf einlassen, obwohl ich ihr die genaue Situation (welche durchaus recht kompliziert ist) geschildert habe......naja, shit happns

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

jaja, die freundlichkeit beim lpa niedersachsen.

aber die sind relativ einfach gestrickt dort, du musst nur bertrieben schei**
freundlich sein, dann luft das gesprch nach deiner vorstellung.


klappt jedesmal, sowohl bei -70, der -71 und meinem liebling der -90   :Grinnnss!:  
man muss nur fter anrufen, geht ja selten einer dran. 
hoffentlich kommt der wisch dann morgen.

----------


## catgut

So, mndlich ist acuh vorbei. ICh habs natrlich versiebt. Aber selber schuld.

----------


## Meuli

Och neee, net wirklich oder? *knuddel*  :Oh nee...:  Was ne Schei$$e ....

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

Parole: alle man daumen drcken, ab 13.00 Uhr werde ich auseinandergenommen.

oh man, ich hoffe das wird was   :Meine Meinung:   :bhh:  

ab gehts nach hannover...

an alle, die heute auch geprft werden, viel glck.

----------


## Skalpella

Jekyll: ich drck die Daumen  :Top:  
Schreib, wies gelaufen ist!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schwarzwald

Du packst das   :Top:  

Viel Glck !!!!

----------


## McBeal

Von mir auch viel Glck und Erfolg!  :Grinnnss!:  Das wird schon!  :Top: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## mediAnn

@ Jekyll: Auch von mir ganz viel Glck. Drck ganz feste die Daumen! Rock it!!! Schreib, wie es gelaufen ist.
Gru Annika

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Hoffe es hat gut geklappt Jekyll !

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

das hat es pille. danke frs drcken. coole community.   :Top:  

bin heute alleine geprft worden, keiner anderer kam  ::-oopss:  
habs erst im prfungsraum erfahren. prfung war aber sehr fair 

prfer waren sehr nett, bichen geglnzt, die elfmeter versenkt, charme spielen lassen.

lief super. hat teilweise sogar spass gemacht.


jaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich bin durch. aus. aus. aus. endlich, hab erstmal meinen
(uralten) lffler in den mll geschmissen 

wie hab ich dieses buch gehasst  :Keks:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Dann mal Gratulation und viel Spa in der Klinik. Wann geht die denn bei euch los ? Wir sind seit Montag dabei und verglichen mit anderen Unis, kam mir das schon spt vor.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

wir beginnen erst am 7. mai in hannover. -> die neuen, reformierten tertiale

hab heute noch nen vollstudienplatz bekommen, ein echt tighter tag.


Ps.: ergebnisse fr niedersachsen (physikum) sollen wohl endgltig do. oder freitag kommen. heute hatten sie die unis.

----------


## Bjoern83

Ah, wahrscheinlich mssen wir Gttinger dann unter der MHH leiden, weil ihr so spt dran seid!!   :hmmm...:  
Ach ja, GLCKWUNSCH!!! Gnn dir noch die 2 Wochen Auszeit.  :schnarch...:

----------


## McBeal

Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

Danke, 

habt ihr auch gerade so ein tief? 

in hannover geht es, wie gesagt erst spter los und eigentlich sollte ich mich ja auf den urlaub freuen, andererseits bin ich so hei auf die klinik, das knnt von mir aus auch jetzt gleich los gehen. ist das bei euch auch so?

wie waren denn die ersten tage in der klinik? knnt ja mal berichten. 
Enttuscht? Hat sich die Mhe gelohnt?  Freie Assoziationen bitte.   Liest das hier berhaupt noch einer meiner mitstreiter, oder alle schon 
im Unterforum "Klinik"?   :hmmm...:  

aber zu was anderem kann ich mich komischerweise gar nicht motiviern. lungern den ganzen tag vor mich hin. als ob ich 80 wr.   :Grinnnss!:  
irgendwie komisch. naja, vielleicht werd ich mir mal ne vorlesung an der charite angucken... 

irgendjemand aus berlin einen tip? irgendwas hhrenswertes?

----------


## corpus delicti

Also ich hnge momentan ziemlich rum. Bin grad irgendwie nicht so wahnsinnig motiviert. Etwas mehr Urlaub wr schn gewesen....Nicht umsonst sind wir bisher zu JEDER Veranstaltung mind. 10 Minuten zu spt erschienen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bjoern83

Oh ja, du und Pille, ihr seid echt mal CHAOS!  :bhh:   :bhh:  
Obwohl ich mir berlege, die nchsten VLs auch sausen zu lassen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> Oh ja, du und Pille, ihr seid echt mal CHAOS!


*duck*

Hey... aber wir waren nicht die einzigen, die zu spt waren  :Smilie: 

Gre von der Chaos-WG

@Jekyll

Bin noch unmotiviert. Habe noch keine Lust auf Zwang und Lehrbcher. Denke aber doch, dass Klinik viel viel mehr Spa und Motivation bringt.

----------


## corpus delicti

> Oh ja, du und Pille, ihr seid echt mal CHAOS!


...und heute sind WIR mal disziplinierter gewesen und saen bereits um kurz vor 9 in der Vorlesung!  ::-stud:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

am 04. feb. war mein vorlufiges ergebnis da, und ich mute bis heute warten. die haben mich wegen 45 cent drei wochen zappeln, lassen.
danke lpa, zur stex-anmeldung pack ich ne briefmarke dazu. 

(wo ist der smiles mit dem daumen runter)

----------


## tinibini

ich htte mal ne frage...
Wie luft das beim Physikum, wird auf jedes fach gleich viel Wert gelegt? Kommen alle fcher dran, die man in den ganzen 4 semester vorher behandelt hat, sowie auch Physik?
Wr mir sehr wichtig...danke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## roger rekless

in der schriftlichen kommen dran:
physik, bio und chemie als "kleine" fcher mit je ca. 20 fragen.
als groe fcher kommen anatomie (80), physiologie, biochemie und psychologie (jeweils 60).

mndlich wird man in anatomie, physiologie und biochemie geprft (in einer prfung).

----------


## tinibini

ok danke

----------


## tortet

edit: sry, irgendwie ist der Post irrtmlich hier gelandet... :Woow:

----------

